# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Sondage] Pourquoi si peu de filles dans cette filière ?

## doudoustephane

Bonjour.
Suite au post ici, je lance cette discussion pour savoir pourquoi si peut de femme ose s'aventurer dans cet etrange monde de la programmation et de l'informatique en general ...  ::question::   ::question::   ::question::  
Donc, l'avi des hommes est le bienvenue mais si les filles pouvaient aussi donner le leur, ...  ::roll::   ::lol::  
Bye
doudouallemand

----------


## Maxoo

parce qu'il est presque minuit je me permet cela :

t'es un peu bte, car si y a pas beaucoup de fille en informatique, t'auras pas beaucoup de rponses sur le topic !!

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::  

ah la la ...
 ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

> parce qu'il est presque minuit je me permet cela :
> 
> t'es un peu bte, car si y a pas beaucoup de fille en informatique, t'auras pas beaucoup de rponses sur le topic !!
> 
>      
> 
> ah la la ...


non, je le sais bien, mais on en connais tous les deux quelqu'unes deja qui sont presentes sur le forum et je suis sur qu'il y en a d'autres encore...
et en plus, je demande aussi l'avis des hommes, ce qu'ils en pensent... ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

il faudrait un bon nombre de femmes pour que ton sondage soit interessant.

faudrait aller poster un sondage sur aufeminin ou un truc comme ca ...  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> il faudrait un bon nombre de femmes pour que ton sondage soit interessant.
> 
> faudrait aller poster un sondage sur aufeminin ou un truc comme ca ...


mouai, mais je suis pas sur qu'il serait le bienvenue... on verra bien par la suite...

----------


## LedZeppII

La peur des souris peut-etre ?  ::lol::

----------


## doudoustephane

> La peur des souris peut-etre ?


 ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf3::   ::mouarf1::  le jeu de mot...

----------


## doudoustephane

ben, je vois que du monde a vote, notament en "Autres" mais personnes ne laissent de messages... ::(:   ::(:   ::(:  
pourquoi ca ??? exprimez-vous voyons...

----------


## Higestromm

Selon moi c'est juste une histoire d'attitude qui est diffrente entre l'homme et la femme.

L'galit homme femme n'existe qu'en droit et non en volont / capacites

----------


## Kenji

En mme temps pourquoi devrait il y en avoir plus? 
C'est pour pouvoir draguer en discutant de PC?  ::aie:: 
Tous les gouts sont dans la nature alors peut tre que beaucoup de filles ne sont pas intresss par a tout simplement...
On se demande pas pourquoi il y a plus de mcaniciens hommes ou de couturieres femmes alors je pense qu'il y a eu la gnration consoles de jeux qui a fait que a a donn des vocations a pas mal de petits garons et peut tre que a se rquilebrera par la suite...qui vivra verra  :;):

----------


## chat hotplug

Salut doudouallemand.

Fallait faire une fac de mdecine...  ::roll::

----------


## Swog

Je pense que a vient de l'image courante de ""l'ingnieur informatique"" qu'on la plupart des personnes (et donc des femmes) :

au choix :
- le ptit jeun's boutonneux avec ses binocles qui est  fond dans son monde
- l'adulte version ado attard compltement obsd
- le jeune cadre dynamique (citation : "boulot, boulot, boulot")
- la Version Smoke & Fly (je suis l, mais j't'coute pas)
- la version extraterestre (comprend pas un mot de ce qu'il te dit, et quand tu lui parle d'un truc qui ne contient pas un gramme d'lectronique, c'est lui qui te comprends plus...)


Franchement, on comprend qu'elles aient pas envie de devenir comme a ou de cotoyer des gars comme a si elles sont pas dans le mouvement (et/ou n'ont pas infirm leur prjugs ^^)

----------


## Higestromm

> Franchement, on comprend qu'elles aient pas envie de devenir comme a ou de cotoyer des gars comme a si elles sont pas dans le mouvement (et/ou n'ont pas infirm leur prjugs ^^)


Ce que tu dit s'applique aussi aux hommes... selon moi ton argument ne tient pas.

----------


## Oluha

chuis une fille mais je sais pas plus pourquoi  ::roll::   ::mouarf::  
il faut dire qu'il y a pas mal de machos dans le millieu (mme si c'est pour "rire", perso ca me gave) et qu'il faut s'accrocher pour "survivre"  ce millieu trs masculin. Pendant mes tudes en IUT, j'avais l'impression d'avoir une mentalit compltement diffrente, pas du tout les mme centres d'interets (qui se rsumaient  beuverie, CS et discution de cul). Se sentir exclue comme ca pendant 2 ans, ca a pas t tous les jours facile et une partie des rares filles qu'il y avait, sont d'ailleur partie  cause de ca. Je dis pas que y'en a qui se sont pas intgres, mais perso j'ai eu beaucoup de mal vu que je suis "allergique"  l'alcool et que c'tait la principale activit  Lannion  ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

pour information a tous, ca n'a rien a voir avec trouve une fille qui apprecie le PC, j'ai deja une copine et elle n'y connais rien !!! ::aie::   ::aie::  
donc, pas de fac de medecine specialement ou tout autre chose pour moi, c'est juste une simple curiosite de ma part et de celle de d'autre (voir ici), car je ne reste pas blotti dans mon monde mais je me pose des questions sur ce qui se passe autour de moi..., voila tout

----------


## doudoustephane

> Pendant mes tudes en IUT, j'avais l'impression d'avoir une mentalit compltement diffrente, pas du tout les mme centres d'interets (qui se rsumaient  beuverie, CS et discution de cul). Se sentir exclue comme ca pendant 2 ans, ca a pas t tous les jours facile et une partie des rares filles qu'il y avait, sont d'ailleur partie  cause de ca. Je dis pas que y'en a qui se sont pas intgres, mais perso j'ai eu beaucoup de mal vu que je suis "allergique"  l'alcool et que c'tait la principale activit  Lannion


je te comprends et je confirme qu'a tours, c'etait la meme chose... et bien qu'etant un mec, ca m'a gave tout autant que toi... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Oluha

ben je pense que c'est plus ou moins partout pareil. C'est vrai que ds que tu bois pas, t'es tout de suite exclu  :8O:  
Et puis bon, mme si j'aime bien les jeux vidos, Counter Strike c'est absolument pas mon truc.
Quand aux discussions pour savoir qui a le gros kiki et comment on peut se l'allonger (entendu dans mon groupe  l'IUT dsole), ben perso c'est pas de mon niveau  ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Quand aux discussions pour savoir qui a le gros kiki et comment on peut se l'allonger (entendu dans mon groupe  l'IUT dsole), ben perso c'est pas de mon niveau


surtout que tu dois pas te sentir trop concerne par la chose je pense...

----------


## Higestromm

> ben je pense que c'est plus ou moins partout pareil. C'est vrai que ds que tu bois pas, t'es tout de suite exclu


Ce genre de passe temps n'est pas un monopole de l'informatique mais bien du milieu tudiant en gnral  ::):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ce genre de passe temps n'est pas un monopole de l'informatique mais bien du milieu tudiant en gnral


ca, c'est bien vrai aussi...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pour info  mon IUT:

- pas de beuverie
- fille bien intgre
- blague de "cul" vraiment trs peu  :;): 

Y a des endroits o c'est srieux quand mme et faut pas abus quoi  ::D: 

( et ouai les alsaciens sans bires  ::D:   ::aie::  )

----------


## doudoustephane

> ( et ouai les alsaciens sans bires   )


meme pour ceux qui en reves ca n'existe pas ca... ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bon en quantit trs trs limite alors ou en dehors des heures de cours (toujours aprs)

 ::dehors::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Bon en quantit trs trs limite alors ou en dehors des heures de cours (toujours aprs)


mouai, admettons le benefice du doute mais c'est surtout ce qu'on dit ca... :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Non, franchement, je suis serieux, on fait ptetre des barbecs avec les profs et on mange de la saucisse de bisons, mais pas de bire  ::):

----------


## Lung

> Pour info  mon IUT:
> 
> - pas de beuverie


Une minorit, dans le mien.




> - fille bien intgre


Pareil.




> - blague de "cul" vraiment trs peu


Pareil.




> Y a des endroits o c'est srieux quand mme et faut pas abus quoi :


Fallait venir  Dijon ...

 :;):

----------


## BizuR

Voila, j'ai vot "Autres" tout simplement parce que je pense qu'elle n'en n'ont pas forcment envie et qu'elle trouve peut etre le milieu "trop technique" par rapport  leur envie. En rgle gnrale, on retrouvera plus de femmes dans les mtiers fonctionnels que dans les mtiers de l'informatique pure ("dev, dev et dev" ca ne les branche pas forcment ... tiens, moi non plus d'ailleurs... tiens, bizarre, chuis pas une fille pourtant  ::?: )

Ma copine est galement informaticienne et malheureusement, force est de constater que les employeurs eux-mmes n'envisagent pas "directement" de mettre des femmes en dveloppement... bilan des choses, elle se retrouve en dcisionnel, mtier  tendance plus fminine tout de mme (avec galement plus de notions fonctionnelles...); et comme elle n'aime pas le fonctionnel, elle "adore" son boulot du moment  ::roll:: .

Sinon, au travers de la formation (IUP MIAGe) que j'ai fait, j'ai retrouv tout de mme plus de filles que dans les filieres plus puristes et celles-ci semblent se diriger vers de l'informatique pure... donc peut-tre que cette branche prend le chemin d'une popularit croissante auprs de la gente fminine (aprs tout, avec la demande actuelle, elles auraient tort de se priver...  :;): ).

----------


## lou87

Bonjour !

Je pense qu'il y a peu de fille dans ce domaine, car comme l'ont dit certains, ce mtier, leur parait trop difficile  matriser... Les diffrents langages de programmation  retenir, vrifier dans son code s'il n'y a pas d'erreur (surtout quand celui-ci est trssss long )  :;):  ...

Enfin c'est ce que je pense... ^^

----------


## Arnaud F.

Merci pour le soutien *Lung* a fait plaisir de voir que je suis pas seul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nebule

> Ma copine est galement informaticienne et malheureusement, force est de constater que les employeurs eux-mmes n'envisagent pas "directement" de mettre des femmes en dveloppement... bilan des choses, elle se retrouve en dcisionnel, mtier  tendance plus fminine tout de mme (avec galement plus de notions fonctionnelles...); et comme elle n'aime pas le fonctionnel, elle "adore" son boulot du moment .


Heu tu m'tonnes la!
Car quand une nana a un profil dev "classique", ils nous apprcient d'autant plus les employeurs car on apporte autres chose dans une quipe!
Moi j'ai eu plusieurs fois la remarque comme quoi c'tait un avantage d'tre une nana dans ce milieu.

Pour ma part, je dirai que le manque de nana dans l'informatique est le mme que le manque de nana dans les filires scientifiques ( moindre chelle).
_Les "sciences" c'est plus fait pour les garons dans les dires de notre socit!_

Donc, on aura beau faire, tant que les mentalits n'volueront pas et qu'on continuera  avoir des "domaines" privilgies (infirmires  l'inverse par exemple) ... car restera un peu comme a.

Perso, une fois dans ce monde (moins maintenant car les collgues osent pas trop) on s'habitue aux blagues dbiles,  entendre parler de foot toute la journe (j'en peu plus  ::(:   ::(:   ::(:  ),  parler de se bourrer la gueule le jeudi soir et  aller faire la fte (tonus obligent...).

Enfin aprs, tu choisis un peu "ton groupe" dans les tudes et souvent, les quelques nanas se retoruvent ensemble avec quelques moins ports sur les choses (cul, alcool, sortie, ...)! Un peu plus mature quoi  :;):  

Allez, dernire petite chose pour l'exemple (ca me fait enrager rien que d'y penser  ::mur::  ) - j'ai dj du en parler dans un autre post mais bon ...
Magasin de moto y'a quelques semaines. On a les cales pieds arrires trop petits et sur des longs trajets ca fait mal aux pieds (vibration & co).
Avec mon chri on demande donc au vendeur s'il en existe d'autre modle plus gros qui s'adaptent...
Et bien sa rponse en me parlant "Vous devrier dj tre contente, y'a du caoutchouc dessus" !!!  :8O:  
J'tais tellement sur le cul de sa rponse que je me suis barre sans rien demander de plus!  ::?:  

Enfin bon, tout cas pour dire que ca intrige toujours les gens quand on dit (en tant que nana) qu'on bosse dans l'informatique... Comme quand je dis que je passe mon permis moto!

On pourra pas changer les mentalits de si tt et tant que mme nous on continuera entre nous (gentillement)  se faire des blagues (c'est normal si tu comprends pas, t'es une fillle...) dbile... ca avancera pas les choses!

Perso je suis pas blonde et heureusement sinon je vous laisse imaginer le carnage  ::aie::  et les blagues dbiles  longueur de temps!

----------


## doudoustephane

en effet, t'as alors de la chance de ne pas etre blonde...
sans ca, t'as raison, les etudes sont vraiment typs en France gars-fille... ca me fait penser au film "Mon beau-pere et moi" le truc d'infermiere dont tu parles... ::D:   ::D:  
et sinon, enjoy la moto, tu t'en fou des autres... c'est si bien...

----------


## nebule

> en effet, t'as alors de la chance de ne pas etre blonde...
> sans ca, t'as raison, les etudes sont vraiment typs en France gars-fille... ca me fait penser au film "Mon beau-pere et moi" le truc d'infermiere dont tu parles...  
> et sinon, enjoy la moto, tu t'en fou des autres... c'est si bien...


 ::lol::  
Tout  fait, les gens que ca choque (mon boulot, la moto, mes passions ...) je les envoi balader et quand ils se rendent compte que je russi aussi bien (voir mieux) qu'un mec, ca leur clou le bec!

Edit : j'ai rien contre les blondes, au contraire, je compatie!
Perso je suis rousse et je m'en suis pris plein la gueule tant petite (poil de carotte & co) donc bon ...  ::?:

----------


## spirit_epock

Parce qu'un poste informatique n'offre pas d'option manucure ou une trousse de beaut!!

Tout simplement c'est d aux  priori et puis ne pas oublier les sciences lectronique, mathmatiques taient rsevs aux hommes.

a+

----------


## nebule

> Parce qu'un poste informatique n'offre pas d'option manucure ou une trousse de beaut!!


 :8O:  
On a les droits d'tre coquete sans etre chochotte tu sais!
Perso, je prend soin de moi mais ca dure pas des heures et si je me casse un ongle en faisant du travail manuel, y'a pas mort d'homme, ca repousse!

 :8O:

----------


## doudoustephane

[QUOTE=nebule... et quand ils se rendent compte que je russi aussi bien (voir mieux) qu'un mec, ca leur clou le bec![/QUOTE]
hihihi, j'adore leur cloue le bec aussi a ces gens la...lol, c'est pas mechant... ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Perso, je prend soin de moi mais ca dure pas des heures et si je me casse un ongle en faisant du travail manuel, y'a pas mort d'homme, ca repousse!


wouaou, chapeau la  ::hola::  c'est bien rare ca...

----------


## Oluha

rare ? je pense pas. C'est juste encore des  prioris  ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

> rare ? je pense pas. C'est juste encore des  prioris


peut-etre pour certains mais dans mon cas, enormement de filles que je connais sont "folles" lorsqu'elles se cassent un ongles ou un truc du genre...

----------


## nebule

> rare ? je pense pas. C'est juste encore des  prioris


+1  :;):  
Idem si j'ai les cheveux emmels, hop un elastique, on fait un paquet et ca se voit plus  :;):  
Enfin je pourrai t'en sortir plein d'autre exemple! Et j'ai pas honte de dire que je prfre dormir avec un pyjama nounours plutot qu'une nuisette sexy qui colle, serre, gratte...  ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

> peut-etre pour certains mais dans mon cas, enormement de filles que je connais sont "folles" lorsqu'elles se cassent un ongles ou un truc du genre...


Hum sur la coup ca peu faire mal... Mais bon, c'est  peu prs la seule chose "gnante"  ::roll::  
De toute facon, c'est chiant les ongles longs, tu t'accroches partout, ca casse, si tu les venis faut le refaire tous les 3 jours ...
Trop galre d'tre "belle"  ::lol::

----------


## doudoustephane

> +1  
> Idem si j'ai les cheveux emmels, hop un elastique, on fait un paquet et ca se voit plus


Idem que les ongles pour moi, mais quand meme moins...




> +Enfin je pourrai t'en sortir plein d'autre exemple! Et j'ai pas honte de dire que je prfre dormir avec un pyjama nounours plutot qu'une nuisette sexy qui colle, serre, gratte...


hihihi ::mouarf2::   ::mouarf3::

----------


## Oluha

ah le coup du pyjama c'est bien vrai  ::lol::

----------


## gorgonite

a dvie encore ce dbat... surtout quand on voit les deux principales reprsentes de la gente fminine, je crains dj le pire  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  

plus srieusement, toutes les filles que j'ai croises en filire "informatique" taient plus intresses par le marketing ou des trucs dans ce genre, que par la programmation C ou l'administration systme...
mais vu l'image de l'informatique dans mon cole, a peut sembler normal  ::pleure::

----------


## spirit_epock

Il n'y a pas de mal  la coquetterie!!!

Dommage quand un ongle est cass j'arrive tel un superman ::lol::

----------


## nebule

> plus srieusement, toutes les filles que j'ai croises en filire "informatique" taient plus intresses par le marketing ou des trucs dans ce genre, que par la programmation C ou l'administration systme...
> mais vu l'image de l'informatique dans mon cole, a peut sembler normal


C'est sur que certaines sont un peu "perdue" en informatique ... Mais t'as aussi des mecs qui se trompent de voies ! Qui finissent en conomie, ou autre matire sans aucun rapport  :;):  

Donc au final, y'a-t-il plus de filles qui finissent dans un domaine transverse ou est-ce juste parce que l'chantillon est plus rduit au dpart ?

Edit : Oluha, on va finir par se faire traiter de fministes  ::lol::

----------


## Maxoo

> a dvie encore ce dbat... surtout quand on voit les deux principales reprsentes de la gente fminine, je crains dj le pire


+1, srieux faut arrter de retomber dans la gueguerre des prjugs homme/femme. Parce que personne ne tombera d'accord !!




> plus srieusement, toutes les filles que j'ai croises en filire "informatique" taient plus intresses par le marketing ou des trucs dans ce genre, que par la programmation C ou l'administration systme...


moi pareil dans mon cole d'ingnieur, toutes les rares filles qui tait parties en informatique se sont dirig vers la filire management des projets innovant (comprenez par la : plus du tout d'informatique !!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  )
sauf peut etre une ou deux, parce que y a toujours des exceptions !!

----------


## nebule

> +1, srieux faut arrter de retomber dans la gueguerre des prjugs homme/femme. Parce que personne ne tombera d'accord !!


J'ai pas l'impression qu'on attise la guerre mais juste qu'on abat les pr-jugs justement  :;):

----------


## spirit_epock

Tout  fait d'accord ds qu'une file mettait les pieds dans le milieu de l'informatique elle essayait de partir au plus tt dans un domaine sans informatique pur et dur.

Poourquoi l'informatique rebute les personnes de la gente fminine.

Au niveau pognon elles savent qu'elle ne pourront pas y faire carrire car elle save que le march n'en voudra pas.

----------


## doudoustephane

> J'ai pas l'impression qu'on attise la guerre mais juste qu'on abat les pr-jugs justement


mouai, et a mon gout c'est ce qu'il faut car y'en a vraiment trop, et vraiment bidon...

----------


## Maxoo

> J'ai pas l'impression qu'on attise la guerre mais juste qu'on abat les pr-jugs justement


dsol, mais tu abats pas les prjugs, tu dis que c'est pas vrai pour toi et Oluha. mais tu n'as pas le droits de dire qu'une fille ca pleure pas quand elle se casse un ongle, parce que y a pleins d'autres filles (on se saura jamais si c'est la majorit ou pas) qui pleurent quand elles se cassent un ongle. 

Donc si tu attises le dbats  dire que c'est pas vrai  :;):

----------


## ultracoxy

Coucou,

Moi aussi je suis une fille (euh non une femme c'est mieux !  :;):  ) qui fait des tudes d'info (enfin GEII avec une grosse prfrence pour l'info) et je le vis bien ! Lol.

D'aprs ce que j'ai lu dans ce post je peux ajouter mon tmoignage. Comme Oluha, j'ai commenc par un IUT  Lannion. Effectivement l-bas, aussi bien dans la filire GEII que la filire Info, beaucoup de mecs rythme leur anne avec beuveries, jeux PC, etc... et certaines filles peuvent tre dgoutes. D'ailleurs, ces mmes mecs se demandent bien comment une fille (les filles l-bas sont 5-10 dans une promo de 100-120) a atterri l et au bout d'un mois, oubli qu'on est une nana et nous considre comme un pote. Mais je m'y suis bien marre, car j'en avais un peu ras le bol de ne frquenter que des nanas dans mon prcdent lyce.

Ensuite, en allant en IUP GEII ( Lorient), j'ai t surprise de voir que le taux de frquentation des filles tait diffrent : environ 5 dans une promo de 50. Et l, j'ai eu droit  d'autres remarques d'une minorit de mecs, genre "tu as t prise car il ont un quota de nanas  prendre". Ca m'a beaucoup amus de rabattre le caquet de ce genre de mecton.

Aprs, pour ce qui est de mon arrive sur le march de l'emploi en septembre, on me dit autant qu'tre une fille est un avantage car un groupe mixte bosse mieux et fille = srieuse ! et qu'tre une fille est un inconvnient car une espce de sexisme veut qu'une fille ne peut pas faire un mtier frquent par les mecs...

Moi jusqu'ici, j'ai toujours russi  prouver que je m'en sors aussi bien  taper du code sur mon clavier avec un doigt en moins !  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu dans ce post je peux ajouter mon tmoignage.


oui, vas y, c'est fait pour ca...




> ... et fille = srieuse !


alors ca c'est pareil, je comprends pas pourquoi les gens voit ca comme ca... y'a des mecs tres serieux aussi, et y'a aussi des filles(femmes pour ultracoxy :;):  ) pas serieuses du tout... ::roll::  




> Moi jusqu'ici, j'ai toujours russi  prouver que je m'en sors aussi bien  taper du code sur mon clavier avec un doigt en moins !


y'a pas de raison, on a tous les memes capacites a faire ca...

----------


## gorgonite

> Donc au final, y'a-t-il plus de filles qui finissent dans un domaine transverse ou est-ce juste parce que l'chantillon est plus rduit au dpart ?



100 % de n'importe quel chantillon, a reste une grande majorit...  :;):

----------


## GLDavid

Salut

J'ai vot "trop difficile" mais je dois dire que je n'aime pas mon vote.
Voici pourquoi.
Lorsque j'ai fait mon DESS CCI (comptences complmentaires en informatique), nous avions un bon quart de filles dans notre promo. Il n'y avait aps de railleries ou de brimades, au contraire, elles taient le bienvenue. Dans notre promo, pas de beuveries (on tait plutt resto, pas de CS (les gamers taient fort minoritaires) et concernant les discussions de boules, les filles y participaient (a, c'tait le fun !).
Par contre, force est de constater que nos demoiselles taient embarasses sur certains points et que sans vouloir tre sexiste ou macho, de temps en temps, une belle majorit d'entre elles bloquaient. Remarquez, la 2me de notre promo tait une fille. 
Maintenant, dans le mtier, en tout et pour tout, je n'ai recontr qu'une seule fille informaticienne et c'tait  Qubec. Ni en France, ni en Belgique, je n'ai crois de filles dans ce mtier.
en effet, les filles, dans ce milieu sont en minorit, et font un complexe par rapport  cela : elles pensent  tort que c'est trop difficile pour elles de se mettre au niveau technique des mecs. Ce qui est pour moi parfaitement ridicule. D'ailleurs, on attend dans ma bote de pouvoir recruter notre premire bioinformaticienne !!!

@++

GLDavid, qui n'aime pas son vote

----------


## nebule

> Tout  fait d'accord ds qu'une file mettait les pieds dans le milieu de l'informatique elle essayait de partir au plus tt dans un domaine sans informatique pur et dur.
> 
> Poourquoi l'informatique rebute les personnes de la gente fminine.
> 
> Au niveau pognon elles savent qu'elle ne pourront pas y faire carrire car elle save que le march n'en voudra pas.


Hum t'es pas un peu macho sur les bord ? 
Je veux pas envenier la situation mais pour avoir pas mal de nana dans l'informatique autour de moi (les nanas, ca attire les nanas  :;):  ) ca me donne un bon appercu et aucune chochotte autours de moi!

La seul  l'IUT (13 sur une promo de 100 en 1er anne) qui s'est barre tait effectivement trop "sexy" pour paraitre  son aise dans la section!
Attention, je dis pas qu'on doit s'habiller en mec, porter jean/basket  longeur de temps mais ds qu'on essayait de s'habiller un peu mieux c'tait tout de suite des reflexions du style "Tu te prends pour une nana d'co" (y'avait une promo de DUT co  cot ou forcement y'avait 75% de nana et plutot toujours bien fringue).

 :8O:  

Donc, effectivement, y'a encore des nanas qui chouinent en se cassant un ongle mais la grande majorit (informatique ou pas) en sont pas  ce point quand mme  ::roll::  
Comme y'a aussi des femmes qui aiment le foot! Et oui messieurs et qui y joue en plus  :8O:   :;):  

Donc je ne fais pas de mon cas une gnralit mais avec les nombreux exemples autours de moi, je dis qu'on peut etre une nana en info:
- en tant bien habille,
- en soignant son apparence,
- sans faire sa chochote mme quand il s'agit de dplacer une UC ou un cran monstrueux (les gros, vous savez de 19'  :8O:  ),
- tre comptente,
- apporter une autre vision des choses,
- tre trs demande dans ce mtier.

 ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

[QUOTE=nebule]Donc je ne fais pas de mon cas une gnralit mais avec les nombreux exemples autours de moi, je dis qu'on peut etre une nana en info:
- en tant bien habille,
- en soignant son apparence,
- sans faire sa chochote mme quand il s'agit de dplacer une UC ou un cran monstrueux (les gros, vous savez de 19'  :8O:  ),
- tre comptente,
*- apporter une autre vision des choses,
- tre trs demande dans ce mtier.*QUOTE]
c'est bien vrai ca...et c'est bien util...

----------


## Oluha

tre trs demande, je pense pas, vu le nombre de refus que j'ai eu avant de trouver mon job actuel.
Et puis, ca n'empeche que les remarques sexistes pleuvent ds que y'a un truc qui va pas. Genre l'autre fois y'a un routeur qui a cram, tout de suite c'tait ma faute  ::roll::

----------


## nebule

> tre trs demande, je pense pas, vu le nombre de refus que j'ai eu avant de trouver mon job actuel.
> Et puis, ca n'empeche que les remarques sexistes pleuvent ds que y'a un truc qui va pas. Genre l'autre fois y'a un routeur qui a cram, tout de suite c'tait ma faute


Hum t'as pas frapp aux bonnes portes  ::?:  
Pourtant sur l'Ouest (je vois que t'es sur Rennes) c'est pas les postes infos qui manquent en ce moment...
Et pour un peu que tu veilles bien aller en SSII, y'a du boulot quand mme.
Perso en java, on m'a presque droul le tapis rouge (je me suis permise de changer de la SSII A pour la B et 2 mois aprs n'ayant tjrs pas de mission pour la SSII C).

----------


## Oluha

du boulot oui, mais pour les bac+5. Niveau bac+2 bac+3, c'est assez galre. M'enfin j'ai eu la chance de tomber dans une petite boite sympa et mme pas SSII en plus. C'est vrai que niveau salaire je m'attendais  mieux, surtout qu'on nous promettait la lune pendant mon anne de DU multimdia, mais bon l'ambiance est trs sympa et je m'amuse bien.

----------


## nebule

> du boulot oui, mais pour les bac+5. Niveau bac+2 bac+3, c'est assez galre. M'enfin j'ai eu la chance de tomber dans une petite boite sympa et mme pas SSII en plus. C'est vrai que niveau salaire je m'attendais  mieux, surtout qu'on nous promettait la lune pendant mon anne de DU multimdia, mais bon l'ambiance est trs sympa et je m'amuse bien.


Faut prendre un peu d'exprience, et aprs tu aura plus d'opportunits  ::roll::  
C'est vrai que perso, si j'tais pas en train de faire mon BAC+4, j'aurai rien trouv  ::?:  

C'est vraiment naze que 2 ans d'tudes de plus change tout comme a  ::(:

----------


## lou87

Personnellement je fais un BTS, donc BAC+2 et je le fais en alternance donc non seulement je fait des tudes, mais j'acqurit aussi de l'exprience, c'est un peu a le bon plan dans la vie d'aujourd'hui.....

L'alternance, car sans exprience, on galre je regardais dja un peu les annonces d'emploi, et bon nombre demande de l'exprience...

----------


## ultracoxy

C'est clair que moi-mme j'hallucine en voyant la diffrence de considration entre bac +2/3 et bac +5. Mon copain a obtenu sa licence ( lorient - bretagne - galement) il y a un an maintenant et il ne trouve toujours pas. 

Quant  moi, je termine mon master cette anne et je pense que ca va pas tre trop compliqu de trouver un boulot aux vues des offres d'emploi (je cherche du dveloppement java) et du fait que tous mes potes qui ont mis leur cv en ligne sont rgulirement contacts pas des boites (beaucoup de SSII bien evidemment dans le lot). Enfin, peut-tre que je suis trop optimiste...

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet de dpart, j'ai oubli de dire que je me suis bien faite plaisir  faire fermer leur gueule aux mecs qui nous pensaient l pour respecter des quotas, car nous avons t, la premire anne, 3 filles sur 4 en tte du classement, et les annes suivantes 2 filles parmi les 5 premiers... Ca nous a un peu rassure...

----------


## bilb0t

> respecter des quotas, car nous avons t, la premire anne, 3 filles sur 4 en tte du classement, et les annes suivantes 2 filles parmi les 5 premiers... Ca nous a un peu rassure...


C'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas bcp de filles !!! C'est sens tre des tudes de branleurs et il n'y a aucune fiert  tre premier.

Mais moi je pense que la vrai question c'est: Pq les filles qui viennent ds cette section sont toutes moches ?  ::mrgreen::  

Je dconne, pas tapper...

----------


## gorgonite

> Mais moi je pense que la vrai question c'est: Pq les filles qui viennent ds cette section sont toutes moches ?



+1  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 
mais l'espoir fait vivre....


srieusement, quel rapport y a-t-il ?
c'est ce qu'elles ont dans la tte qui compte...  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> Sinon, pour revenir au sujet de dpart, j'ai oubli de dire que je me suis bien faite plaisir  faire fermer leur gueule aux mecs qui nous pensaient l pour respecter des quotas, car nous avons t, la premire anne, 3 filles sur 4 en tte du classement, et les annes suivantes 2 filles parmi les 5 premiers... Ca nous a un peu rassure...


Pfff c'est clair ... les mecs sont tous des branleurs, et encore plus dans cette branche. Dans notre promo, il y avait 20% de filles ... et on trouvait encore le moyen d'en laisser passer dans le TOP5 ... durdur, et comme par hasard, la seule place qu'on nous prenait, c'etait la premire, c'est frustant d'avoir toujours une fille pour vous calmer dans vos moments les plus machistes  ::lol::  

M'enfin, pour ma part, au prorata du travail investi pour russir mes tudes, jme disais que je ne regrettais pas cette place perdue  :;): . Pour citer un exemple, ma copine et moi mme avons fait les mmes tudes et quand je vois qu'elle allait quelquefois jusqu'a se lever a 6h du mat" pour rviser un exam qui avait lieu a 9h, d'autant plus qu'elle etait dessus depuis 5-7 jours dj ... jtrouve ca inquietant et je comprend que nombre d'entre elles dmoralisaient si elles agissaient ainsi ... avec ca, ds que vous avez une gamelle, ca doit pas tre la joie tous les jours  ::?:

----------


## bilb0t

> c'est ce qu'elles ont dans la tte qui compte...


Je crois que t'as pas compris l... On perle de filles... Dja qu'elles on du mal avec la gauche et la droite...

----------


## Oluha

> Mais moi je pense que la vrai question c'est: Pq les filles qui viennent ds cette section sont toutes moches ?


 ::sm::   ::furieux::   ::fessee::   ::zekill::   ::langue::   ::pan::   ::scarymov::  

Ca marche aussi dans l'autre sens : pourquoi les mecs en info sont-il si laid ?  ::mouarf3::

----------


## bilb0t

> Ca marche aussi dans l'autre sens : pourquoi les mecs en info sont-il si laid ?


Parce que tout les beaux font du droit ou de la mdecine... C'est l qu'il y a les jolies filles !

----------


## ultracoxy

Lol c'est clair, y en a pas mal des moches. M'enfin, je dois dire que sur 100, on en trouve toujours une poigne  goter !  ::lol::   Que de bons souvenirs de soires  la cit U avec des mecs !

Au fait bilb0t, effectivement j'ai un peu de mal avec la droite et la gauche mais je ne suis pas moche pour autant. D'ailleurs je te signale, qu'autant les filles sont rputes moches, autant les mecs sont rputs boutonneux  grosses lunettes avec des conversations au combien palpitantes...  ::P:  

Smoutch bilb0t !  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Ca marche aussi dans l'autre sens : pourquoi les mecs en info sont-il si laid ?


Les geeks pour moi sont avant tout des play boy (moins que les vrai play boy) . 

Un autre point que je trouve intressant : *Les mecs ont plus de temps* pour faire certaines recherches que les filles. Les maquillages et autres dcorations prennent parfois une heure alors que chez les hommes il suffit juste de se laver une fois les 3 jours et se raser une fois par mois.

[EDIT]
Nota : On perd juste un mois tous les 4 ans (Je vous laisse deviner lequel)
[/EDIT]

----------


## bilb0t

> Lol c'est clair, y en a pas mal des moches. M'enfin, je dois dire que sur 100, on en trouve toujours une poigne  goter !   Que de bons souvenirs de soires  la cit U avec des mecs !
> 
> Au fait bilb0t, effectivement j'ai un peu de mal avec la droite et la gauche mais je ne suis pas moche pour autant. D'ailleurs je te signale, qu'autant les filles sont rputes moches, autant les mecs sont rputs boutonneux  grosses lunettes avec des conversations au combien palpitantes...  
> 
> Smoutch bilb0t !


J'ai des boutons et des grosses lunettes. Tu veux qu'on en parle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nebule

> Les maquillages et autres dcorations prennent parfois une heure alors que chez les hommes il suffit juste de se laver une fois les 3 jours et se raser une fois par mois.


Hum pas d'accord, perso le matin, je mets mme pas 30 min (douche le soir)  me prparer... En moyenne mon homme met 5 minutes de plus!
Le rasage, ca prend plus temps que le maquillage AMHA...  :;):

----------


## bilb0t

> Hum pas d'accord, perso le matin, je mets mme pas 30 min (douche le soir)  me prparer... En moyenne mon homme met 5 minutes de plus!
> Le rasage, ca prend plus temps que le maquillage AMHA...



Mais les geek ne se rasent pas !!!

----------


## BizuR

> Hum pas d'accord, perso le matin, je mets mme pas 30 min (douche le soir)  me prparer... En moyenne mon homme met 5 minutes de plus!Le rasage, ca prend plus temps que le maquillage AMHA...


Perso, je djeune, me douche tous les matins et me rase tous les 2 jours ... et mon temps de prparation atteint environ 20minutes  :;):  ... ton homme trainerait-il ?  ::D:

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Hum pas d'accord, perso le matin, je mets mme pas 30 min (douche le soir)  me prparer...


Ton oeil ne te prend pas plus d'une heure  lui seul ?
Moi j'ai pas de barbre heureusement et je fais pas plus de 10 mins (pour me laver)

----------


## gorgonite

> Le rasage, ca prend plus temps que le maquillage AMHA...



t'as oubli ton pilation...  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

Juste pour le fun car le moment est bien choisi pour pimenter les relations hommes/femmes : 



En esprant que vous avez de l'humour !  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Perso, je djeune, me douche tous les matins et me rase tous les 2 jours ... et mon temps de prparation atteint environ 20minutes  ... ton homme trainerait-il ?


mouai, je trouve aussi qu'il est long...

----------


## Oluha

je vois pas l'interet du dbat moi je prend moins de temps que l'autre le matin. Le pricipal c'est quand mme d'arriver  l'heure au taf de faon prsentable  ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Juste pour le fun car le moment est bien choisi pour pimenter les relations hommes/femmes : 
> 
> 
> 
> En esprant que vous avez de l'humour !


 ::mouarf3::  , mais je mettrai plutot cote a cote que la femme apres...

----------


## BizuR

> En esprant que vous avez de l'humour !


Ca voudrait donc dire :
1/ L'Homme est plus intelligent lorsqu'il ne porte pas de chaussure.
2/ L'ours (c'est un ours ?!?) est plus intelligent que la race humaine.

Pas mal ton tit schema  ::mouarf::  

(En esperant que tu aies de l'humour  :;): )

----------


## bilb0t

> je vois pas l'interet du dbat moi je prend moins de temps que l'autre le matin. Le pricipal c'est quand mme d'arriver  l'heure au taf de faon prsentable



Et surtout "odorable" pas ces chaleurs !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nebule

> je vois pas l'interet du dbat moi je prend moins de temps que l'autre le matin. Le pricipal c'est quand mme d'arriver  l'heure au taf de faon prsentable


Ok le dbat n'est pas la mais bon, le fait est que le maquillage & co ne prennent pas un temps fou! C'tait juste pour rpondre  ce qui avait t dit  :;):  

Aprs, le pourquoi de si peu de filles, on le sait malheureusement toutes (et tous)...
On pourrait s'interroger sur "que faire" pour changer a ?

Moi je proposerai que vous messieurs vous arretiez les blagues vaseuses aussi bien en tudes qu'au boulot  ::roll::

----------


## ultracoxy

> Ca voudrait donc dire :
> 1/ L'Homme est plus intelligent lorsqu'il ne porte pas de chaussure.
> 2/ L'ours (c'est un ours ?!?) est plus intelligent que la race humaine.
> 
> Pas mal ton tit schema  
> 
> (En esperant que tu aies de l'humour )



Pas mal ta premire hypothse !  ::mouarf::  

Dans le mme genre :

----------


## bilb0t

> Moi je proposerai que vous messieurs vous arretiez les blagues vaseuses aussi bien en tudes qu'au boulot


Jamais !

----------


## doudoustephane

> Moi je proposerai que vous messieurs vous arretiez les blagues vaseuses aussi bien en tudes qu'au boulot


Entierement d'accord bien qu'etant un homme...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> On pourrait s'interroger sur "que faire" pour changer a ?
> ...
> 
> Moi je proposerai que vous messieurs vous arretiez les blagues vaseuses aussi bien en tudes qu'au boulot


Moi je proposerais aux filles qui veulent faire carrire de mditer ma signature 
(Lire homme avec grand H)

 ::D:

----------


## Oluha

> Jamais !


dans ce cas faut pas vous plaindre que le millieu soit dsert par les femmes  ::roll::

----------


## ultracoxy

Nanmoins, n'en dplaise  ces mssieu, je pense que le taux de frquentation des femmes dans ce mtier va augmenter...alors soyez prts !  :;):

----------


## bilb0t

> dans ce cas faut pas vous plaindre que le millieu soit dsert par les femmes



a me drange pas. On peut tranquillement parler de de foot, se faire des mga bouffe sans entendre grogner perptuellement  propos de rgimes, flirter avec les secrtaires, ...

----------


## BizuR

Pas de souci ... je suis cal en plein de choses concernant les femmes ... ma copine m'en faisant souvent part  ::mrgreen::  , je saurai donc continuer mes journes incessantes de discussion et forumage  ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

pas de probleme, ca me derange pas du tout...

----------


## nebule

> a me drange pas. On peut tranquillement parler de de foot, se faire des mga bouffe sans entendre grogner perptuellement  propos de rgimes, flirter avec les secrtaires, ...


Tout de suite!
Je viens de manger un paquet de M&M sans aucun scrupules  ::lol::  
Ca me calme les nerfs!

Aprs, on dit que c'est nous qui avont des pr-jugs!  :8O:  

ps: vous me saoulez quand mme avec le foot! On en entend assez parl aux infos, le soir, le midi, le matin, radio, interet, tl... tout y passe  ::?:

----------


## doudoustephane

> ps: vous me saoulez quand mme avec le foot! On en entend assez parl aux infos, le soir, le midi, le matin, radio, interet, tl... tout y passe


oui, mais ca c'est encore un sujet a part entiere, regarde, y'a meme une discussion reserve a la coupe du monde de creer sur ce forum...!!!! Halusinant...
surtout qu'ils sont plus acteurs que joueurs (tombent sans qu'on les touches, se plaignent et se relevent des que l'arbitre accorde la faute, ...) et qu'ils y sont que pour le poignon... bref, a mon avis, mieux vaut ne pas lancer un debat fumant la dessus...

----------


## bilb0t

> Tout de suite!
> Je viens de manger un paquet de M&M sans aucun scrupules  
> Ca me calme les nerfs!


C'est pas les L&M qui calment les nerfs ?  ::mrgreen:: 

L&M c'est a pour ceux qui ne savent pas...

----------


## nebule

> C'est pas les L&M qui calment les nerfs ? 
> 
> L&M c'est a pour ceux qui ne savent pas...


Non moi c'est le chocolat... Chacun son truc mme si je suis dpendante du chocolat je crois  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Non moi c'est le chocolat... Chacun son truc mme si je suis dpendante du chocolat je crois


c'est si bon et ca ne fait pas de mal a la sante contrairement aux L&M, pourquoi se prive?????????

----------


## Eowyn

> Donc je ne fais pas de mon cas une gnralit mais avec les nombreux exemples autours de moi, je dis qu'on peut etre une nana en info:
> - en tant bien habille,
> - en soignant son apparence,
> - sans faire sa chochote mme quand il s'agit de dplacer une UC ou un cran monstrueux (les gros, vous savez de 19'  ),
> - tre comptente,
> - apporter une autre vision des choses,
> - tre trs demande dans ce mtier.


je ne peux que plussoyer !!! ::lahola::  
Viendez faire un tour en Suisse, y' a aussi des femmes dans l'informatique. 
On n'est pas des masses, mais on existe !

Quant  moi, j'ai appris depuis longtemps  supporter les gags vaseux et les histoires de boules... je viens de passer ceinture noire 4e dan !
 Remarque, a fait un bout de temps que je 'navigue' en milieu essentiellement masculin puisque dj au lyce je me suis retrouve (restriction budgtaire oblige) dans une classe "multi-branche" et dont une majorit de scientifiques donc de gars.

C'est d'ailleurs certainement pour a que je ne supporte pas les discussions du poulailler d'-ct (sercrtariat, RH, etc...), la manucure, c'est pas mon truc. Z'avez dj essay de taper du code avec de faux ongles ?! ::aie::  
Question d'entranement, il parat...

Mais je pense tout de mme que la premire chose qui 'rebute' les filles de passer  l'info c'est l'image du geek...

----------


## bilb0t

Il faudrait un chimiste pour confirmer mais il me semble avoir lu que le chocolat liberait des endorphyne (?) et que a crait une vrai dpendance comme la cigarette ou l'alcool,...

Et comme le chocolat c'est plsin de graisse et plein de sucre c'est pas si bon que a pour la sant...

Maintenant je dis pas a juste pour lancer un troll sur le chocolat et la cigarette. Moi j'aime bien manger une glace au chocolat devant la TV aprs avoir fumer une bonne petite cigarette aprs le repas donc...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Il faudrait un chimiste pour confirmer mais il me semble avoir lu que le chocolat liberait des endorphyne (?) et que a crait une vrai dpendance comme la cigarette ou l'alcool,...
> 
> Et comme le chocolat c'est plsin de graisse et plein de sucre c'est pas si bon que a pour la sant...
> 
> Maintenant je dis pas a juste pour lancer un troll sur le chocolat et la cigarette. Moi j'aime bien manger une glace au chocolat devant la TV aprs avoir fumer une bonne petite cigarette aprs le repas donc...


oui, le chocolat est un peu comme la cigarette mais quand meme beaucoup moins nociste voire pas du tout, suffit juste d'eliminer apres...

----------


## Oluha

la dpendance chocolat-cigarette n'est pas comparable
et puis le chocolat c'est plein de magnsium  ::mrgreen::  

pour en revenir au sujet, je me sens pas plus  l'aise au millieu de nanas. Je supporte pas les filles de la saisie qui utilisent mon intranet. Je les appelles les ptasses et c'est vraiment justifi vu le niveau  ::roll::  
Aprs y'a des exceptions, toutes les nanas ne sont pas comme elles (heureusement) et tous les mecs ne sont pas des geeks.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> oui, le chocolat est un peu comme la cigarette mais quand meme beaucoup moins nociste voire pas du tout, suffit juste d'eliminer apres...



gnu? c'est quoi nociste ?!?  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

> gnu? c'est quoi nociste ?!?



c'est un gars qui frquente assidument les noces...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Je vois pas le rapport entre nociste et le chocolat alors  ::lol::   ::P:

----------


## doudoustephane

> gnu? c'est quoi nociste ?!?


desoel, je voulais ecrire nocif!!! ::oops::

----------


## nebule

> pour en revenir au sujet, je me sens pas plus  l'aise au millieu de nanas.


Moi non plus, je prfre qu'il y en ai pas trop autour de moi ... Car souvent c'est pas agrable...
Trop de filles tue la fille  :;):  
Non mais c'est pas la mme ambiance c'est sur!

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je les appelles les *ptasses* et c'est vraiment justifi vu le niveau


J'ai l'impression que Lannion t'a un peu transforme. Je me trompe ?  ::roll::

----------


## Oluha

nan pas du tout. Parce que les remarques  la con  mon sujet, ca va bien 5 minutes. A croire qu'elles sont jalouses c'est pas possible, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi elles m'en voulaient. Voil pourquoi elles ont le statut de "ptasses"  mes yeux.

----------


## nebule

> J'ai l'impression que Lannion t'a un peu transforme. Je me trompe ?


Ho y'en a certaines qui y ont le droit moi je te le dis!
C'est pas forcement projatif, c'est pour qualit une partie de la population fminine qui parle plus souvent de gloss, vernis et autre trucs que d'autre chose.
Aprs chacun sa vie... Mais bon, pour moi aussi ce type de nana est une "ptasse"  ::roll::

----------


## ultracoxy

A lannion, je me souviens que tous les mecs taient omnibuls par les nanas du dpartement info-comm. Heureusement pour elles, elles n'taient pas appeles les ptasses mais les nympho-connes, tandis que les etudiants info et geii tait nomms gnie thylique....

----------


## Oluha

celles qui parlent de gloss, je les appelle les greluches  ::mouarf::  
Etre une greluche n'est pas pjoratif pour moi, vu que quelque part j'en suis un peu une. Pas au niveau conversation, mais c'est vrai que j'aime bien faire du shopping  ::oops::  

Les ptasses c'est celles qui te font des remarques pas trs sympa. Je me suis longtemps demand pourquoi j'y avais le droit. Je finis par croire qu'elles sont jalouses et qu'elles supportent pas que je m'entende aussi bien avec certains collgues  ::roll::

----------


## Oluha

> A lannion, je me souviens que tous les mecs taient omnibuls par les nanas du dpartement info-comm. Heureusement pour elles, elles n'taient pas appeles les ptasses mais les nympho-connes, tandis que les etudiants info et geii tait nomms gnie thylique....


 ::mouarf3::  
J'avais jamais entendu ca, mais c'est tellement vrai  ::mouarf::

----------


## ultracoxy

> J'avais jamais entendu ca, mais c'est tellement vrai



Alors on n'tait pas l-bas  la mme poque...  ::D:  
D'ailleurs les nanas d'info-comm, je les ai beaucoup frquentes  la cit U. Car la cit U de Lannion, de 2000  2002 tait toujours partisante de la sparation des sexes, il y avait deux tages pour les filles, le reste (six tages) pour les mecs. Trop drle de voir un mec sortir d'une des chambres des tages filles et vice-versa... On n'arrte pas la nature...

----------


## Oluha

j'y tait de 2001  2003 et  la cit U aussi, on s'est peut tre croise  ::mouarf::

----------


## ultracoxy

> j'y tait de 2001  2003 et  la cit U aussi, on s'est peut tre croise



Si tu tais en info et moi en geii, on a d se croiser mais on ne s'est sans doute pas caus... J'tais au 2me tage au fond...

----------


## Oluha

j'tais aussi au 2eme tage en 1ere anne  :8O:  
en face de l'escalier  ::cry::  
T'tais pas brune/auburn avec une coupe au carr ?  ::roll::

----------


## ultracoxy

Lors de ta premire anne, je n'tait pas l !  ::roll::  

Par contre, oui, j'tais et je suis brune/auburn, cheveux mi-long, et j'tait dans une chambre tout au fond, la dernire ou avant-dernire  droite...

Euh sinon pourquoi tout le monde il est parti ?

----------


## Arnaud F.

peut-etre parce que sa part en hors-sujet  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Euh sinon pourquoi tout le monde il est parti ?


Ben je regardais le foot, mais je vous suis en mme temps. Je trouve Lannion intressant avec ses geeks vraiment cool

----------


## gorgonite

o c'est Lannion ???

y a le tlphone ?  l'adsl ? le soleil peut-tre (non l j'exagre)

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> Tout de suite!
> ps: vous me saoulez quand mme avec le foot! On en entend assez parl aux infos, le soir, le midi, le matin, radio, interet, tl... tout y passe


Bon vous avez pas compris  la fin?
Parlez lui de son oeil plutt  la fin...

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Perso, je penses que c'est dommage et bien qu'tant un homme, je dois dire que je penses qu'elles ont beaucoup plus de pr dispositions pour ce mtier...

Et ceci, pour les mmes raisons qu'elles payent moins d'assurance auto...

Mme si parfois la logique n'est pas leur plus grand fort, elles sont beaucoup plus rflchies, pose et surtout  l'coute...

Quoique, je dois donc classer notre prcdente responsable en trans sexuelle avec un tel discours...

Notre bote doit tre en avance su sont emps (ouf il tait temp de trouver un domaine ou c'est le cas...)

Cela fait 8 ans que j'y suis et... J'ai connu deux responsables du service informatique et c'tait deux femmes...
La dernire est franchement mieux et mme si nous avons eu quelques accrochages, je dois reconnaitre qu'elle est comptente et que mme si elle n'y parait pas, elle coute beaucoup... Parfois elle ne rpond pas, cela prend du temps et finalement, un jour elle t'appelle et te dit regardes  tel endroit, "Qu'est ce que tu en penses?": elle est tout bonnement formidable.... Je ne dit pas qu'elle n'a pas de dfaut (ne lui parler pas document de son systme...: parfois il vaut mieux ne pas tre utilisateur ou encore il vaut mieux ne pas s'absenter...)

Je penses que deux phnomnes sont  l'origine de ce manque:
un accueil dans le mtier trop masculin et ce ds la formation... il faut alors survivre.
et
les prjugs ou encore les strotypes....

Mais heureusement il y en a...
Et je devrais arrter d'en charrier quelques unes sur ce forum.... ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## spirit_epock

nebule je ne suis pas macho. Dsl

C'est cool, c'est temps si pas mal de haut responsable de projets informatique sont des dames   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  .
Ca permet d'avoir un changement de discussion : "Bonjour vous vous faites quoi ce soir?"

Pas contre a part en mode total sucette.

On est dans une poque o les strotypes change petit  petit.
Puis il n'y aura jamais de l'homognit partout.

Mme les hommes ont droit au cong de maternit (je ne suis pas sexiste) a nous fatigue aussi de procrer.

A+
Allez je me lance,
Biz  vous Mlles et Mmes. Personne ne l'avait encore fait sur ce thread.
Je suis galand ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Biz  vous Mlles et Mmes. Personne ne l'avait encore fait sur ce thread.
> Je suis galand


ouai, mais elle veulent pas... :;):   (voir http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=160759)

----------


## spirit_epock

Tant pis je le fais sur la b..... alors

Moi je suis trs propre sur moi.
Je comprends leur msencontentement

----------


## doudoustephane

> Tant pis je le fais sur la b..... alors


tu oserai faire ca...???
mouai, avec leur accord alors...et je suis pas sur que tu sois pres de l'avoir... ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

Avec ce que viennent d'ecrire Mattetfamilly et spirit_epock, je ne peux que tomber sous le charme.  ::D:  

Bise spirit_epock, moi a ne me drange pas (toujours) de faire la bise...

----------


## Satch

> Mais moi je pense que la vrai question c'est: Pq les filles qui viennent ds cette section sont toutes moches ?


Mais non tssss.
Regarde l'avatar d'Oluha est magnifique et Nebule a un trs joli oeil  ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> et Nebule a un trs joli oeil


J'espre qu'elle en  plus qu'un IRL...

----------


## pepper18

> Mais non tssss.
> Regarde l'avatar d'Oluha est magnifique et Nebule a un trs joli oeil


quant est-ce que tu mets ton avatar ultracoxy ?  :;):

----------


## ultracoxy

Voil, j'en ai mis un  la va-vite...en attendant d'en trouver qui me plaise plus.

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Voil, j'en ai mis un  la va-vite...en attendant d'en trouver qui me plaise plus.


Et evidemment c'est ta main et tes lvres qu'on voit  ::D: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## spirit_epock

> bilb0t a crit :
> Mais moi je pense que la vrai question c'est: Pq les filles qui viennent ds cette section sont toutes moches ?


C'est vrai elles sont toutes moches avec des verrues partout et des pulls en laine plein de mites.

Faudrait des fois un peu plus sortir pour ce rendre compte de la ralit.

Et ces dames quand elles bossent dans l'informatique qu'est ce qu'elles pensent de nous les hommes dans ce domaine?

Des qu'une personne de la gente fminine arrive tout le monde se retourne et bave, et a c'est du propre?

----------


## Satch

> Des qu'une personne de la gente fminine arrive tout le monde se retourne et bave, et a c'est du propre?


C'est juste normal.  :;):

----------


## ultracoxy

> Et evidemment c'est ta main et tes lvres qu'on voit



Evidemment, au boulot, j'ai toujours mon appareil photo numrique et un logiciel de retouche pour me fabriquer un avatar en trois secondes...  ::lol::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Evidemment, au boulot, j'ai toujours mon appareil photo numrique et un logiciel de retouche pour me fabriquer un avatar en trois secondes...


tu aurais pu l'avoir sur ta cle USB... ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

> tu aurais pu l'avoir sur ta cle USB...


Sur quoi ?  ::aie::  

Lol, non en vrai je suis encore plus belle que la fille sur l'avatar ! Je n'ai pas besoin de faire de reotuche  mes photos !  ::lol::  

(Vous verrez jamais ma photo maintenant que je me suis complimente !)

----------


## bilb0t

> (Vous *ne* verrez jamais ma photo maintenant que je me suis complimente !)


bilb0t champion du cross-posting !

----------


## spirit_epock

Je suis gendarme ultracoxy, vos papiers svp (hh je vais voir a photo, qui la veut)

J'ai une paire de mennotte...

----------


## Satch

> Lol, non en vrai je suis encore plus belle que la fille sur l'avatar !


a doit pas tre si dur que a. Parce qu'avec des lvres comme a...

----------


## bilb0t

> mennotte...


*menotte*

_-J'arrte quand je veux !_

----------


## Satch

> _-J'arrte quand je veux !_


arr**te.

----------


## bilb0t

> arr**te.


Arghhh !

----------


## ultracoxy

> arr**te.


Arrtes !

----------


## doudoustephane

> Lol, non en vrai je suis encore plus belle que la fille sur l'avatar ! Je n'ai pas besoin de faire de reotuche  mes photos !


prends la meme position alors et mets la photo qu'on se rende compte... :;):   ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> Arrtes !


L'impratif ne prend pas de s.
Perdu.

Bref, on disait quoi ?

----------


## pepper18

> prends la meme position alors et mets la photo qu'on se rende compte...


oui mais sans le rouge  lvre orange par piti

----------


## doudoustephane

> oui mais sans le rouge  lvre orange par piti


oui, c'est trop horible, a moins que ca te corresponde vraiment...  ::lol::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Evidemment, au boulot, j'ai toujours mon appareil photo numrique et un logiciel de retouche pour me fabriquer un avatar en trois secondes...


C'est bien ce que je pensais  ::D:

----------


## pepper18

ben non je prfrai l'autre quand mme (cf avatar de ultracoxy)

----------


## ultracoxy

Voil, j'ai chang ... Ca me correspond plus le nouvel avatar.

----------


## spirit_epock

Celui  la Sin City n'tait pas mal non plus.

Et ta photo, on ne l'a pas encore vue.... ::mouarf::  

Et si on faisait des paris pour savoir quand on la verra.

----------


## doudoustephane

oui, en effet le symbole te correspond...mais ca n'est pas toi... ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

Vous me verrez peut-tre en photo prochainement, si je serai contente de mon coiffeur...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Vous me verrez peut-tre en photo prochainement, si je serai contente de mon coiffeur...


hihihi, la grosse aprehension du coiffeur...et les sous qui partent alors que vous n'etes pas contente du tout...ahlala... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## bilb0t

> *si* je *serai* contente de mon coiffeur...


Y a pas une rgle avec Si+Indicatif ?

----------


## doudoustephane

> Y a pas une rgle avec Si+Indicatif ?


on est pas forcement la pour faire du francais parfait!!! tant que ca se comprends et que c'est des phrases et non pas du sms...

----------


## spirit_epock

> *bilb0t* a crit :
> Y a pas une rgle avec Si+Indicatif ?


Si

----------


## ultracoxy

C'est un peu court jeunes hommes, veillez  complter votre argumentaire... Quelle est donc cette rgle ?

----------


## Oluha

moi j'aurai tout simplement utilis le prsent :
"si je suis contente de mon coiffeur".

M'enfin c'est quand mme un norme HS ici  ::roll::

----------


## pepper18

la taverne n'est-elle pas un norme hs  elle toute seule ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> la taverne n'est-elle pas un norme hs  elle toute seule ?


Rho l'autre il m'a pris ma rplique.

----------


## pepper18

pardon je ne savais pas  ::oops:: 
il me semblait bien avoir lu a quelque part...

----------


## ultracoxy

> pardon je ne savais pas 
> il me semblait bien avoir lu a quelque part...



Fais lui un bisou pour te faire pardonner...

----------


## Maxoo

> pardon je ne savais pas 
> il me semblait bien avoir lu a quelque part...


non pas ma rplique au sens c'est la mienne, mais juste que je voulais dire a  ce moment.  :;):

----------


## spirit_epock

Ce que j'adore avec des "si" tout part en hs en tout cas.

Je ne mets pas de copyright ::lol::

----------


## pepper18

moi ->  ::calin::  <- maxoo (pour me faire pardonner seulement)

----------


## doudoustephane

> moi ->  <- maxoo


oh, c'est trop mimi car ca aurait pu etre ca :  ::love2::  
voir en sens inverse ca : ::kill::

----------


## spirit_epock

Je prfre

 ::sm::  
 ::scarymov::  

Je rigoleuh

----------


## Arnaud F.

Ce topic dvie compltement, joli troll et HS ...

Dommage  ::nono::   ::nono::

----------


## doudoustephane

ok, recentrons-le et revenons au sujet...mais je vous laisse faire... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## ultracoxy

Le sujet....hum....ah oui on disait que les femmes (filles c'est moins bien, je sais je n'ai que 24 ans pourtant) ont autant sinon plus de prdispositions pour suivre un cursus informatique que les hommes.

On est bien tous d'accord ?  ::D:

----------


## spirit_epock

Le pb c'est que a manque de tmoignage fminin.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Le sujet....hum....ah oui on disait que les femmes (filles c'est moins bien, je sais je n'ai que 24 ans pourtant) ont autant sinon plus de prdispositions pour suivre un cursus informatique que les hommes.
> 
> On est bien tous d'accord ?


autant me convient, plus commence a faire gonfler les chevilles de certaines...

----------


## Maxoo

> autant me convient, plus commence a faire gonfler les chevilles de certaines...


+1

et 


> Le pb c'est que a manque de tmoignage fminin.


je dirai meme de tmoignage de femme qui n'ont pas fait info.

celles qui ont fait info sont la sur le forum et elles vont pas dire qu'elles savent rien faire, meme si elle tait plus nulle que nous, elles le diraient jamais.

Alors on tourne autour du pot, les femmes du forums ont parl, ils nous faut des femmes qui n'ont pas fait info.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Alors on tourne autour du pot, les femmes du forums ont parl, ils nous faut des femmes qui n'ont pas fait info.


tout a fait, mais faut les trouver...et les faire venir ici...bon courage

----------


## ultracoxy

> celles qui ont fait info sont la sur le forum et elles vont pas dire qu'elles savent rien faire, meme si elle tait plus nulle que nous, elles le diraient jamais.


Sachez mssieu que je sais faire de l'info et a n'est pas mon seul talent !

----------


## Maxoo

> tout a fait, mais faut les trouver...et les faire venir ici...bon courage


je t'avais bien dit des le dbut que c'tait pas un bon sujet !! =)

----------


## Maxoo

> Sachez mssieu que je sais faire de l'info et a n'est pas mon seul talent !


j'ai jamais dit le contraire ...

----------


## doudoustephane

> je t'avais bien dit des le dbut que c'tait pas un bon sujet !! =)


mouai, mais on a quand meme apris des choses, tout au moins pour ma part...

----------


## ultracoxy

> mouai, mais on a quand meme apris des choses, tout au moins pour ma part...



Qu'en as tu retenu alors ?

----------


## spirit_epock

Pour ramener les filles il suffit de parler pognon $$$$$

a les attire

mince  un convoi de femmes arrive. ::mouarf::  

a+ tard

----------


## doudoustephane

> Qu'en as tu retenu alors ?


pas exactement la meme chose que spirit_epock mais deja que les femmes ne se prennent jamais pour de la m**** meme si je l'avais deja remarque... amsi bon, les hommes aussi desfois tu me diras...
sinon, vos petits noms entre IUT, bien marrant ca aussi...connaissais pas ca, pas eu dans le mien... forcement, un IUT au milieu de plein de fac et les autres IUT tous a l'autes bout de la ville, on fait tache avec les facs...

----------


## Eowyn

> +1
> 
> Alors on tourne autour du pot, les femmes du forums ont parl, ils nous faut des femmes qui n'ont pas fait info.



Voulez qu'on aille demander aux secrtaires ? ::aie::

----------


## ultracoxy

> pas exactement la meme chose que spirit_epock mais deja que les femmes ne se prennent jamais pour de la m**** meme si je l'avais deja remarque... amsi bon, les hommes aussi desfois tu me diras...


Tu devines bien, c'est pour vous faire marcher ... et vous courrez.  :;):  




> sinon, vos petits noms entre IUT, bien marrant ca aussi...connaissais pas ca, pas eu dans le mien... forcement, un IUT au milieu de plein de fac et les autres IUT tous a l'autes bout de la ville, on fait tache avec les facs...


Nous c'est vrai qu'on tait bien vu qu'il n'y avait que l'IUT avec ses quatre filires.

Sinon, pour revenir au dbat, je dois dire que pour ma part, j'ai eu plus de difficult au dpart ( l'IUT) que les mecs car ils taient nombreux  tre passionn d'info. Moi, je n'ai eu un pc  la maison que trs tard, mon intrt pour la prog s'est dclar tardivement. Du coup, j'ai eu plus d'efforts  fournir pour rattraper mon retard...

----------


## Maxoo

> Voulez qu'on aille demander aux secrtaires ?


Ouais !!!

----------


## doudoustephane

> Tu devines bien, c'est pour vous faire marcher ... et vous courrez.


on cours toujours, sache le... :;):  




> Sinon, pour revenir au dbat, je dois dire que pour ma part, j'ai eu plus de difficult au dpart ( l'IUT) que les mecs car ils taient nombreux  tre passionn d'info. Moi, je n'ai eu un pc  la maison que trs tard, mon intrt pour la prog s'est dclar tardivement. Du coup, j'ai eu plus d'efforts  fournir pour rattraper mon retard...


c'etait pas un GEII alors car la dedans, c'est enormement electricite et electroniques mais pas info...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Voulez qu'on aille demander aux secrtaires ?


ouais, vas-y... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## spirit_epock

Je prfre les femmes chefs.

----------


## spirit_epock

> *doudouallemand* a crit :c'etait pas un GEII alors car la dedans, c'est enormement electricite et electroniques mais pas info...


Dans le GEII tu vais pas mal d'info indus qui t'amne  l'informatique gnrale ensuite.

----------


## ultracoxy

Si, je suis un cursus GEII. A l'IUT GEII, j'ai pris la spcialit Rseaux Locaux Industriels. Ensuite, je suis venue  l'IUP GEII car il tait rput orient informatique industrielle. Effectivement, je ne suis pas due, puisque je termine cette anne un Master spcialit Info Indus.

----------


## Eowyn

> Je prfre les femmes chefs.


Je prvois d'engager bientt...
tu viens ? ::wink::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Dans le GEII tu vais pas mal d'info indus qui t'amne  l'informatique gnrale ensuite.


bah t'as pas fait celui de Tours alors car moi, j'ai fait un minimum d'info (C en premiere annee, assembleur vite fait et C et un tout petit peu C++ Builder en 2ieme annee), et a cote de ca, qui faisait environ 4h/semaines, j'avais environ 20h/semaines d'electricite/electronique, si ca arrete 20h...

----------


## Eowyn

> ouais, vas-y...


ah ?!
trop tard elles sont dj parties (un rendez-vous chez la manucure je crois ou alors chez l'esthticienne ::aie::  )

Demain, je n'y manquerai pas, promis !

----------


## doudoustephane

> ah ?!
> trop tard elles sont dj parties (un rendez-vous chez la manucure je crois ou alors chez l'esthticienne )


ces les femmes ca, que veux-tu...




> Demain, je n'y manquerai pas, promis !


ok, n'oublie pas...

----------


## 2Eurocents

Je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ait "si peu de filles" que a dans l'informatique ...

Je suis mme persuad que, sans atteindre une parfaite parit, c'est un des domaines techniques/technologiques o la part de la population fminine est la plus leve.

Maintenant, pour ce qui est des filires de formation, je ne serai pas surpris outre mesure que les cursus fminins ne soient pas les mmes que les cursus masculins.

Ce n'est peut tre pas plus mal quand on entend les rires gras de certains tudiants boutonneux  l'vocation des "manipulations de bits" ou des "ajouts dans un string"  ::roll::

----------


## spirit_epock

Je viens Eowyn que si il y a une ou des femmes chef.

Mister doudouallemand on abat personne ici voyons o est la gallanterie.
Je rappel que je suis un chasseur de troll toute catgories  	

Sinon en GEII en dut c'est vrai que l'on fait moins info que l'lectronique ou l'lectrotechnique mais ce n'tait quand mme pas ngligeable.

C'est  partir de ce moment l que je m'y suis interress avant je n'y connaissais rien.

----------


## ultracoxy

L encore je vais parler pour moi, a n'engage que moi : je pense effectivement que les femmes font souvent (pas toutes) des cursus diffrents des hommes. Moi je me serais mal vue en Info, je suis bien en GEII. Je pense aussi que beaucoup d'autres femmes font Mathmatiques et Informatique pour y arriver.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je viens Eowyn que si il y a une ou des femmes chef.


sans vouloir te vexer, je crois plutot qu'il s'adressait a ultracoxy...

----------


## spirit_epock

Tu me cherche l... ::mouarf::     ...je ferais mieux de prendre une pause ::yaisse::  je fatigue.

Je vous propose que ultracoxy nous apporte le caf. ::lol::

----------


## ultracoxy

Ok, je me ferai une joie de renverser un caf bien brulant sur ton pantalon !  ::P:

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ok, je me ferai une joie de renverser un caf bien brulant sur ton pantalon !


 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Eowyn

> Je viens Eowyn que si il y a une ou des femmes chef.


Ben y'a une cheffe ... et c'est moi  ::lol::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ben y'a une cheffe ... et c'est moi


oh, je n'avais meme pas remarque que tu ecrivais au femin...

----------


## Eowyn

> oh, je n'avais meme pas remarque que tu ecrivais au femin...



Normal, c'est pour que les mles puissent comprendre....

----------


## spirit_epock

> *ultracoxy* a crit :
> Ok, je me ferai une joie de renverser un caf bien brulant sur ton pantalon !


ultracoxy, tu te feras un plaisir de m'essuyer mon pantalon.

Dsl Eowyn de m'tre embourb.  Chouette une cheffe, je postule, hh je pouvoir avoir un entretien plein d'changes..

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je prvois d'engager bientt...
> tu viens ?


c'est en suisse que tu engages???

----------


## anitshka

on m'avait dit "En info ca va tre rude, t'auras pas d'amiE !" j'avais rpondu "m'en fout, j'aime pas les filles" -> associable qu'on m'avait rtorqu  ::fou::   ::D:  
En arrivant dans mon quipe la maintenant je me dit qu'en fait on fini par se regrouper en petits lots d'extraterrestres.... donc fille/garcon, il arrive un moment ou ca n'a plus d'importance...

il y a 30 ans, on disait que les filles en filire d'info c'etait pour dcorer les couloirs  :;):  
Aujourd'hui on va prendre toutes les places de chef et ca va chaud bouillant pour nous faire enlever de ces postes! 

Plus srieusement, il y a moins de filles qui se continuent apres le bac, encore moins qui font au del du bac+2... Comment voulez vous qu'on soit plus nombreuses en bac +3 ou +5!

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> Mais non tssss.
> Regarde l'avatar d'Oluha est magnifique et Nebule a un trs joli oeil


Je plussoies ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 


> Fais lui un bisou pour te faire pardonner...


Non lui non plus il aime pas les bises!


> on cours toujours, sache le... 
> 
> 
> c'etait pas un GEII alors car la dedans, c'est enormement electricite et electroniques mais pas info...



Tout  fait c'est ce que j'ai fait et lorsque j'ai conseill un terminal deux ans plus tard on a trouv un IUT qui faisait vraiment info....


> Pour ramener les filles il suffit de parler pognon $$$$$
> 
> a les attire
> 
> mince  un convoi de femmes arrive. 
> 
> a+ tard


As tu survcu?????? ::mouarf:: 


> Je prvois d'engager bientt...
> tu viens ?


Ah ben y'en a qu'on trouv comment faire c'est encore mieux que la signature du genre "une petite tudiande sudoise dsespre"....


> oh, je n'avais meme pas remarque que tu ecrivais au femin...


C'est ma rangaine celle l... ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 




> Dis MatterFamily, ce n'est rien contre toi en personne, mais tu pourrais arreter de faire un post diffrent ? Ca fait le 6me post de suite que t'aligne :s
> 
> Regroupe tout en une fois, a fera plus mieux quoi  
> 
> Dsol mais fallait que sa sorte ...


T'as raison, je viens d'aller sur un autre post o j'ai fait la mme chose hier soir... c'est pas trs cohrent...
Mais je revenais faire une fusion et j'ai dcouvert ton message en la faisant
Le seul truc que n'ai pas trouv c'est "citer" plusieurs posts autrement que ce que je viens de faire.
Merci tout de mme il faut faut bien qu'il y en ai...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Dis MatterFamily, ce n'est rien contre toi en personne, mais tu pourrais arreter de faire un post diffrent ? Ca fait le 6me post de suite que t'aligne :s

Regroupe tout en une fois, a fera plus mieux quoi  :8-):  

Dsol mais fallait que sa sorte ...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ah ben y'en a qu'on trouv comment faire c'est encore mieux que la signature du genre "une petite tudiande sudoise dsespre"....


ouai, bien que la signature soit pas mal aussi... :;):  




> C'est ma rangaine celle l...


lol  ::lol::

----------


## Eowyn

> il y a 30 ans, on disait que les filles en filire d'info c'etait pour dcorer les couloirs  
> Aujourd'hui on va prendre toutes les places de chef et ca va chaud bouillant pour nous faire enlever de ces postes!


C'est ben vrai a !!!

@doudou - oui en Suisse... Tu remarqueras que j'ai mis un avatar exprs pour que tu puisses comprendre que je suis une fille...


@Spirit : non c'est moi qui fait passer le casting, inverse pas les rles !

Bon, l j'y vais c'est l'heure du caf, j'ai des secrtaires  interviewer !!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> @doudou - oui en Suisse... Tu remarqueras que j'ai mis un avatar exprs pour que tu puisses comprendre que je suis une fille...


ouai, j'ai remarque ton changement d'avatar, ca te correspond mieux en effet... mais c'est pas pour ca que je vais en deduire que tout ceux qui ont une fille comme avatar en sont une sinon je vais me faire taper dessus...




> Bon, l j'y vais c'est l'heure du caf, j'ai des secrtaires  interviewer !!!


ouai, on veut leur avis....

----------


## spirit_epock

> *Eowyn* a crit :
> @Spirit : non c'est moi qui fait passer le casting, inverse pas les rles !


Je me laisserai faire ...

Pour l'interview je crois que tu as besoin d'aide je vais venir t'aider, n'oublie pas mon caf ::roll::

----------


## Eowyn

J'arrive pas  trouver les secrtaires aujourd'hui, elles ont d flairer un truc...
vais essayer la blonde du service grance...

----------


## doudoustephane

> J'arrive pas  trouver les secrtaires aujourd'hui, elles ont d flairer un truc...
> vais essayer la blonde du service grance...


oh, pas de chance, mais tu iras demain alors, tant pis, ca retarde juste d'une journee...

----------


## Eowyn

Voili !

alors dans le dsordre les rponses des non-informaticiennes de l'tage:

- a existait pas  mon poque (cette dame l est  1 an de la retraite, mais elle matrise fort bien son application mtier et la bureautique, on aimerait en dire autant de certains autres... ::aie::  )

- maintenant que tu le dis... ouais j'aurais bien aim faire un truc du genre mais bon en mme temps j'ai eu mon gamin  ce moment-l... (sans commentaire...)

- infor quoi ?

- bof, y'a que des boutonneux  lunettes scotchs  leurs crans  ::mrgreen::  

- rien  secouer de l'informatique... dj que mon Word est trop lent...


Pas trop dus ?!?!
 ::mouarf2::

----------


## ultracoxy

C'est sans grande surprise !  ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> C'est sans grande surprise !


mouai, effectivement...

----------


## nebule

Coucou,

Me voil revenue! Bon alors vives les secrtaires si j'ai bien compris  :;):  
Moi j'ai normalement fini avec les tudes d'informatique (2 dernires Uvs passe  Versailles hier et avant-hier au Cnam)...

En tout cas, je confirme la tendance du peu de fille en informatique!
Dans l'uv de mardi (IHM) on devait tre 3 sur une classe de 20/25  ::?:  

Enfin c'est pas gagn tout a  :;):  
Il nous reste plus qu' faire des filles et  les mettre sur la "bonne" voie  ::):  
Marie

----------


## Higestromm

> Il nous reste plus qu' faire des filles et  les mettre sur la "bonne" voie


Mouais enfin je ne vois pas pourquoi il "FAUT" qu'il y ai autant d'homme que de femmes dans un secteur. 
On ne vas tout de meme pas formater le cerveaux de nos gamin pour satisfaire nos envis propres.

Ca me fait un peu penser aux conseillers d'orientations  l'cole tien. Ils ont un quota  tenir et que les gamins le veuilles ou non il sera respect.

Laissez donc faire, tous le monde s'en portera beacoup mieux.

----------


## nebule

> Mouais enfin je ne vois pas pourquoi il "FAUT" qu'il y ai autant d'homme que de femmes dans un secteur. 
> On ne vas tout de meme pas formater le cerveaux de nos gamin pour satisfaire nos envis propres.
> 
> Ca me fait un peu penser aux conseillers d'orientations  l'cole tien. Ils ont un quota  tenir et que les gamins le veuilles ou non il sera respect.
> 
> Laissez donc faire, tous le monde s'en portera beacoup mieux.



Hum, je pense qu'aprs 15 pages de discution, bcp auront compris que c'tait de l'humour  :8O:  
Si ma fille (si j'en ai une) veut tre camioneur ( l'extreme) ou bien coiffeuse, elle vivra sa vie! Tant qu'elle se plait dans son boulot!
Je veux juste qu'elle ne subissent pas les a-prioris de tout le monde  :8O:

----------


## Higestromm

> Hum, je pense qu'aprs 15 pages de discution, bcp auront compris que c'tait de l'humour  
> Si ma fille (si j'en ai une) veut tre camioneur ( l'extreme) ou bien coiffeuse, elle vivra sa vie! Tant qu'elle se plait dans son boulot!
> Je veux juste qu'elle ne subissent pas les a-prioris de tout le monde



Dsol pour cette non comprhension  ::oops::  

J'avoue qu'en ce moment l'galit des sexe  nimporte quel prix m'agace un peu et je manque donc d'objectivit.

----------


## BiM

Etant une fille, je rpond autre !!

Et pourquoi ??? Et bien, la plupart des filles prfrent les mtiers relationnels, or, en informatique, c'est peu le cas. De plus, ds le plus jeune ge, on orientera les garons vers des choses techniques et les filles vers des choses artistiques ou humaines... A partir de l, la diffrence est marque.

Ensuite, en ce qui concerne ma gnration (1984-1986), l'informatique n'tait pas obligatoire voir peu rpandue en primaire, collge et lyce. En primaire, pas d'ordis, au collge c'tait une option restreinte  une quinzaine d'lves par an (sur 500 environ) et au lyce, il n'y avait rien non plus.

Pour dire que l'on a pas dcouvert l'informatique via l'cole.

De plus, les garons ont tendance  jouer  des jeux-videos pendant que les filles prfrent jouer  la corde  sauter ou apprendre  sa maquiller  :;):  (J'exagre).

Ensuite, une fille qui fait de l'informatique, c'est une secrtaire !!  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  Vive la dsinformation !

Quand je suis alle au CIO pour savoir quoi faire aprs la terminale, parce que j'tais une fille et que j'avais fait un filire scientifique, la nana a absolument voulu m'orienter en prpa (mme avec mes mauvaises notes !). Pour elle, l'informatique, c'tait la bureautique, mais quelle ***** !!

Malgr que j'ai essay de la convaincre que c'est l'informatique qui m'interessait, elle n'a rien voulu savoir. J'ai donc fait mes recherches toute seule avec leurs documents pas du tout  jour... Merci l'administration...

Encore une autre raison, c'est un milieu trs masculin, donc les filles auront tendance  vous dire : c'est un milieu macho et blablabla... Et beaucoup n'ont pas le bon humour pour supporter une bandes de mecs tous les jours  ::mouarf::  

Bref, rien n'est fait pour promouvoir l'informatique auprs des filles et pourtant, en tant que fille je m'y sens bien.

Par contre, j'ai ressenti une retiscence au niveau des employeurs. Souvent, ils pensent que les femmes sont nulles ou incapables en informatique alors que ce sont souvent les meilleures en cours (non pas par favoritisme mais parce que a leur plat), et elles codent plus proprement, commentent plus souvent et sont souvent plus efficaces parce qu'elles rflchissent et sont mthodiques.

Voil mes impressions  ::): 

Bonne lecture !

BiM

----------


## Satch

> elles codent plus proprement, commentent plus souvent et sont souvent plus efficaces parce qu'elles rflchissent et sont mthodiques.


Je peux sortir le fouet ? Hein ? Dites ?

----------


## ultracoxy

Moi-mme j'aurais pas dit mieux, c'est plein de vrit.




> Encore une autre raison, c'est un milieu trs masculin, donc les filles auront tendance  vous dire : c'est un milieu macho et blablabla... Et beaucoup n'ont pas le bon humour pour supporter une bandes de mecs tous les jours.


J'ajouterais mme qu'elle ont d'autant plus tord de dire a, que ces nanas ne pensent pas qu'il n'y a pas pire qu'un groupe de nanas pour se prendre le chou. C'est bien connu, les filles sont des salets entre elles...

----------


## pepper18

> Ensuite, en ce qui concerne ma gnration (1984-1986), l'informatique n'tait pas obligatoire voir peu rpandue en primaire, collge et lyce. En primaire, pas d'ordis, au collge c'tait une option restreinte  une quinzaine d'lves par an (sur 500 environ) et au lyce, il n'y avait rien non plus.


a concerne aussi bien les garons que les filles.




> Quand je suis alle au CIO pour savoir quoi faire aprs la terminale, parce que j'tais une fille et que j'avais fait un filire scientifique, la nana a absolument voulu m'orienter en prpa (mme avec mes mauvaises notes !). Pour elle, l'informatique, c'tait la bureautique, mais quelle ***** !!
> 
> Malgr que j'ai essay de la convaincre que c'est l'informatique qui m'interessait, elle n'a rien voulu savoir. J'ai donc fait mes recherches toute seule avec leurs documents pas du tout  jour... Merci l'administration...


+1. le cio c'es vraiment minable. et aprs on s'tonne qu'il y ait tellement de jeunes en chec scolaire parce qu'ils n'ont pas pris une filire qui leur plaisait.

----------


## nebule

> Je peux sortir le fouet ? Hein ? Dites ?


Bah non, c'est pas faux *en gnral* ... 
C'est pas forcement que ca bosse "mieux" mais ca pense et bosse diffrement  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Je peux sortir le fouet ? Hein ? Dites ?


 ::nono::  C'est moi qui le sort avant  ::sm::

----------


## BiM

> Moi-mme j'aurais pas dit mieux, c'est plein de vrit.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ajouterais mme qu'elle ont d'autant plus tord de dire a, que ces nanas ne pensent pas qu'il n'y a pas pire qu'un groupe de nanas pour se prendre le chou. C'est bien connu, les filles sont des salets entre elles...


Ca c'est hyper vrai sauf pour les filles qui n'ont jamais t dans un milieu masculin...

----------


## Satch

> Bah non, c'est pas faux *en gnral* ... 
> C'est pas forcement que ca bosse "mieux" mais ca pense et bosse diffrement


Je pense pas qu'on puisse dire que *en gnral* les hommes qui travaillent dans ce milieu ne rflchissent pas et ne sont pas mthodiques.




> et sont souvent plus efficaces parce qu'elles rflchissent et sont mthodiques.

----------


## BiM

Il faut bien des exceptions  la rgle  ::mouarf:: 

[EDIT]En fait, j'ai constat que les mecs ont plus souvent tendance  dire : "Rho, a c'est pas grave." ou "On s'en fout des warnings" ou ils sautent sur leur clavier sans rflchir et font un truc pas comprhensible ou plus lent que ce qu'ils auraient pu faire.

* Les filles ne sont pas parfaites non plus  :;): .[/EDIT]

----------


## doudoustephane

> C'est pas forcement que ca bosse "mieux" mais ca pense et bosse diffrement


oui, ca c'est sur... ::oops::

----------


## nebule

> Je pense pas qu'on puisse dire que *en gnral* les hommes qui travaillent dans ce milieu ne rflchissent pas et ne sont pas mthodiques.


Je dis pas ca, mais les nanas qui sont la sont plus motive car ds le dbut ca a t un vrai choix de carrire... Pas mal de mecs se retrouve la par la suite de leur tude, car la dame du CIO les a orient la dedans!  :;):  
Donc c'est normal ! 
En tant que fille,  il faut vraiment le choisir (actuellement) pour faire du dev!  :8O:

----------


## Satch

> Je dis pas ca (...)


Je sais, et ce n'est pas pour rien que je citais BiM juste aprs  :;):

----------


## doudoustephane

> Il faut bien des exceptions  la rgle


heureusement qu'il y en a, imaginez si tout le monde etait pareil  :8O:

----------


## BiM

J'oubliais une bonne raison de la non-prsence fminine dans les milieux masculins... MAIS RASEZ-VOUS BORD** DE ME***  ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> J'oubliais une bonne raison de la non-prsence fminine dans les milieux masculins... MAIS RASEZ-VOUS BORD** DE ME***


on voit la que ca n'est pas vous qui avez a faire ca tous les jours... ::aie::  
vous en avez bien de la chance...

----------


## BiM

Entre tous les jours et tous les mois, y'a une diffrence  ::mouarf::

----------


## bilb0t

Tiens quand j'y pense il y a aussi le problme gnral mensuel des femmes:
Douleur, mauvaise humeur, chaleur...

Y a pas  dire, c'est un peu pnalisant pour le travail en quipe !!!

----------


## doudoustephane

> Entre tous les jours et tous les mois, y'a une diffrence


ouai, je suis bien d'accord, mais je dis ca car des que ca fait plus d'une journee (et encore desfois...), vous vous plaignez...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Tiens quand j'y pense il y a aussi le problme gnral mensuel des femmes:
> Douleur, mauvaise humeur, chaleur...
> 
> Y a pas  dire, c'est un peu pnalisant pour le travail en quipe !!!


ouai, mais elles y sont pour rien et c'est grace a ca que tu pourras avoir des gosses plus tard je te rappel  ::aie::  , donc, je leur passe ca...meme si c'est vrai que la mauvaise humeur de certaines est decuple et horrible a ces moments la...

----------


## BiM

Ah c'est clair qu'on est un peu plus irritable (du coup, a fait des bonnes chefs de projet en priode menstruelle  :;): )

----------


## Oluha

d'aprs moi la mauvaise humeur pendant cette priode c'est une lgende urbaine  ::roll::

----------


## BiM

Ah non, mme si l'on ne s'en apperoit pas toujours, on est carrment plus irritable en dbut de rgles... (ou juste avant).

----------


## Oluha

ben c'est pas mon cas, j'ai tellement l'habitude de me faire charier et de le prendre  la rigolade, que ca change rien du tout pour moi  ::roll::

----------


## bilb0t

> ouai, mais elles y sont pour rien et c'est grace a ca que tu pourras avoir des gosses plus tard je te rappel


En mme temps, pour moi si ma femme est de mauvaise humeur, c'est un truc que j'accepte. a fait partie du meilleur et du pire pour lequel j'ai dit oui.

Par contre je compte pas me reproduire avec toute mes collgues. Donc je vois pas pq je dois suporter leur mauvaise humeur !

----------


## doudoustephane

> ben c'est pas mon cas, j'ai tellement l'habitude de me faire charier et de le prendre  la rigolade, que ca change rien du tout pour moi


t'as bien de la chance, car moi, les filles qui m'entoure, ca se voit souvent quand ca arrive...

----------


## BiM

> En mme temps, pour moi si ma femme est de mauvaise humeur, c'est un truc que j'accepte. a fait partie du meilleur et du pire pour lequel j'ai dit oui.
> 
> Par contre je compte pas me reproduire avec toute mes collgues. Donc je vois pas pq je dois suporter leur mauvaise humeur !


Lol !!! Mais vu que tu as peu de collgueuh, a ne devrait pas poser trop de problmes...

----------


## doudoustephane

> En mme temps, pour moi si ma femme est de mauvaise humeur, c'est un truc que j'accepte. a fait partie du meilleur et du pire pour lequel j'ai dit oui.
> 
> Par contre je compte pas me reproduire avec toute mes collgues. Donc je vois pas pq je dois suporter leur mauvaise humeur !


c'est un fait...
enfin bon, c'est comme ca qu'on les aime quand meme...

----------


## nebule

> t'as bien de la chance, car moi, les filles qui m'entoure, ca se voit souvent quand ca arrive...


Hum, perso j'ai pas l'impression d'tre plus chiante que d'habitude  :;):  
Je le suis dj par nature  ::lol::   (certain diront que comme toutes les filles je suis chiante)

----------


## bilb0t

> Lol !!! Mais vu que tu as peu de collgueuh, a ne devrait pas poser trop de problmes...


Je travail ds une fac. Donc, oui j'ai peu de collgue. Et en mme temps j'en ai bcp: Les profs, les secrtaires, les assistant(e)s, ...

Donc j'en ai bcp et peu  la fois...

Bref, tout a pour ne rien dire...




> Hum, perso j'ai pas l'impression d'tre plus chiante que d'habitude  
> Je le suis dj par nature   (certain diront que comme toutes les filles je suis chiante)


J'ai rien dit... Mais je n'en pense pas moins  ::mouarf::

----------


## Satch

> d'aprs moi la mauvaise humeur pendant cette priode c'est une lgende urbaine


C'est pas ton cas DONC c'est une lgende urbaine ?

J'ai vraiment l'impression que "en moyenne" vous tes plus irritables pendant ces priodes.

----------


## Eowyn

> d'aprs moi la mauvaise humeur pendant cette priode c'est une lgende urbaine


Nan, nan, j'avais une cheffe, on savait exactement quand... c'est les jours o elle arrivait en claquant la porte en ne disant bonjour  personne et 2h plus tard elle sortait de son bureau pour nous engueuler parce qu'on ne lui avait pas dit bonjour... ::help::  

En fait, je ne devrais pas lui en vouloir c'est  cause d'elle que j'ai quitt le poste que j'avais et donc grce  elle que je fais de l'informatique maintenant !!! 

Quant  moi, "connais-toi toi-mme" - donc je sais quand je serai potientiellement 'gringe' et ces jours-l je fais particulirement attention  ce que je dis et surtout comment, histoire de ne pas emm.... mon quipe avec mes problmes persos.



> a prendra le temps que a prendra !!!

----------


## doudoustephane

> Quant  moi, "connais-toi toi-mme" - donc je sais quand je serai potientiellement 'gringe' et ces jours-l je fais particulirement attention  ce que je dis et surtout comment, histoire de ne pas emm.... mon quipe avec mes problmes persos.


ca au moins c'est cool de ta part...c'est pas le cas de toute...

----------


## Eowyn

> "Ne pas importuner les autres par nos conseils, les instruire par nos exemples. "
> Montesquieu


une de mes devises.... :8-):

----------


## Oluha

> C'est pas ton cas DONC c'est une lgende urbaine ?
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression que "en moyenne" vous tes plus irritables pendant ces priodes.


Ben dans mon entourage j'ai jamais remarqu ce genre de comportement. Ce qu'il y a de plus agacant au final dans l'histoire c'est d'entendre dire "t'as tes rgles ?".

Et puis les mecs ils tirent la tronche quand leur quipe de foot a perdu, alors au final, lequel est le plus dsagrables ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ben dans mon entourage j'ai jamais remarqu ce genre de comportement. Ce qu'il y a de plus agacant au final dans l'histoire c'est d'entendre dire "t'as tes rgles ?".


et bien dans ce cas, quand ils te disent ca, est-ce quand tu les as ?? car si oui, ca veut bien dire que tu es plus irritable... (et sans mentir...)



> Et puis les mecs ils tirent la tronche quand leur quipe de foot a perdu, alors au final, lequel est le plus dsagrables ?


Je regarde pas le foot et je m'en fou du resultat, c'est nul!!! ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

> et bien dans ce cas, quand ils te disent ca, est-ce quand tu les as ?? car si oui, ca veut bien dire que tu es plus irritable... (et sans mentir...)


on me l'a jamais dis personnellement, et comme tout le monde ca m'arrive d'tre de mauvais poil, mais c'est gnralement quand on me refile un sale boulot  faire qui ne m'tait  l'origine pas destin  ::lol::  




> Je regarde pas le foot et je m'en fou du resultat, c'est nul!!!


Tout comme certaines filles qui ne se sentent pas concern par l'irritabilit due aux rgles  ::P:

----------


## Satch

> Tout comme certaines filles qui ne se sentent pas concern par l'irritabilit due aux rgles


Ce qui ne signifie pas que c'est une lgende urbaine.

(oui oui, je suis insistant)

----------


## doudoustephane

> Tout comme certaines filles qui ne se sentent pas concern par l'irritabilit due aux rgles


je m'incline  ::hola::

----------


## Oluha

ben j'ai jamais rencontr personnellement ce genre de personnes, faudra m'en prsenter une un jour  ::mouarf::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Et puis les mecs ils tirent la tronche quand leur quipe de foot a perdu, alors au final, lequel est le plus dsagrables ?


Prochain topic : Pourquoi si peu de filles aiment le foot ?

----------


## Eowyn

> Prochain topic : Pourquoi si peu de filles aiment le foot ?



a fait mal aux pieds ?! ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Prochain topic : Pourquoi si peu de filles aiment le foot ?


je mettrai plutot "Comment font les gens pour aimer le foot ?" ::aie::

----------


## spirit_epock

De tout faon les filles, femmes sont plus que prises de ttes  certains moments.

Elles arrivent  nous prives libert. Le plus drole c'est quand il y a des moment ou a ne vas pas elles vont "T'as l'air nerv", rponse "ce n'est pas qu'une impression" puis elles rpondent "Ca va si t'es pas content barre toi", "oki" et l c'est le drame. Elles enclenchent le mode "Prise de tte".

Mais bon, faut accepter, c'est le risque de l'union. En tout cas c'est marrant...
Prenez des video a fait marrer ensuite. ::mouarf:: 

h les personnes de la gente fminine, il est o mon caf?

----------


## Jahprend

Oo toi tu cherches des ennemiEs apparement^^

----------


## nebule

> je mettrai plutot "Comment font les gens pour aimer le foot ?"


Bah moi je dirai que je dteste pas (j'ai mme pris foot en sport au Bac  :;):  ... un match de filles c'tait comique! Les bac S contre les bac L ... ca donnait  ::):  ) mais bon, ils finissent pas tre saoulant d'en parler tout le temps, partout ...

Donc c'est peut etre  cause de a qu'on (femme et homme d'ailleur) en a mare...  ::roll::

----------


## nebule

> De tout faon les filles, femmes sont plus que prises de ttes  certains moments.



Bah c'est aussi bien le style des mecs de rien dire mais de bouillir  l'intrieur!
J'adore quand mon chri, je papote avec lui, il rpond pas et quand je l'interroge fini par dire dans un soupir (trs trs) nerv : "J'ai mal au crne"!!!! Bah c'est bon, fallait le dire avant plutot que de m'envoyer chier comme a  :8O:  
Idem, mme quand ca va pas, ca pas! Le miens veut jamais aller chez le mdecin mais se pleind quand il est enrhum depuis 3 jours! Alors maintenant, il a compris, soit il se plaind et va chez le mdecin, soit il se tait  ::roll::  

Alors je voudrai pas dire mais vous aussi vous tes prise de tte parfois  :;):

----------


## ultracoxy

Moi aussi j'ai fait du foot au lyce, j'tait en S avec option Techno Indus, donc on tait 5 filles. C'tait drle mais un peu bourrin de jouer avec les mecs mais encore plus drle de jouer entre filles. 

Le prof nous a fait jouer  3 contre 3, en ayant droit de prendre et lancer le ballon  la main !  :8O:

----------


## Jahprend

Rugby-foot feminin ca doit etre torride sur le terrain  ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

> Moi aussi j'ai fait du foot au lyce, j'tait en S avec option Techno Indus, donc on tait 5 filles. C'tait drle mais un peu bourrin de jouer avec les mecs mais encore plus drle de jouer entre filles. 
> 
> Le prof nous a fait jouer  3 contre 3, en ayant droit de prendre et lancer le ballon  la main !


Moi j'ai eu 13 (pas trop mal je trouve) mais on tait note que jusqu' 16 car en tant que nana on tait pas trs doue! Enfin bon j'ai trouv ca un peu injuste car c'tait notre premire fois au foot et on a quand mme fait des progrs, aprs les rgles et pris quelques gamelles ... Hum sur les gravier c'tait agrable aprs  ::roll::

----------


## Satch

> J'adore quand mon chri, je papote avec lui, il rpond pas et quand je l'interroge fini par dire dans un soupir (trs trs) nerv : "J'ai mal au crne"!!!! Bah c'est bon, fallait le dire avant plutot que de m'envoyer chier comme a


En mme temps, si on le dis, on se fait rler dessus parce qu'on veut pas vous couter. Si on ne dit rien, c'est justement qu'on essaye d'couter ce que vous avez  dire alors qu'on aimerait un peu de calme.

D'un autre ct, certaines parlent pour ne rien dire.
Exemple :
- Chri, tu prfres la robe bleue ou la rouge ?
- Bah, c'est pareil, tu es magnifique dans les 2
- Oui mais il faut en choisir une.
- Hmmm la rouge alors.
- T'es sr ? Je trouve qu'elle me grossi.
- Mais non, elle est trs bien la rouge.
- Oui mais en mme temps la bleue je la mets pas souvent, j'aimerai bien la mettre un peu.
- Bon ben met la bleue alors ( ::mur::  )

Beaucoup ont du vivre cette situation. Et je me demande toujours ce qu'il se serait pass si dans l'exemple le gars avait rpondu la bleue  :;):

----------


## Higestromm

> En mme temps, si on le dis, on se fait rler dessus parce qu'on veut pas vous couter. Si on ne dit rien, c'est justement qu'on essaye d'couter ce que vous avez  dire alors qu'on aimerait un peu de calme.
> 
> D'un autre ct, certaines parlent pour ne rien dire.
> Exemple :
> - Chri, tu prfres la robe bleue ou la rouge ?
> - Bah, c'est pareil, tu es magnifique dans les 2
> - Oui mais il faut en choisir une.
> - Hmmm la rouge alors.
> - T'es sr ? Je trouve qu'elle me grossi.
> ...


MOUARFL +1000 et c'est du vcu !

----------


## nebule

> En mme temps, si on le dis, on se fait rler dessus parce qu'on veut pas vous couter. Si on ne dit rien, c'est justement qu'on essaye d'couter ce que vous avez  dire alors qu'on aimerait un peu de calme.


Bah non, moi ca me vxe pas! Car je connais ca (cf post sur les migraines!!!)  :;):  
Au contraire, je m'occupe de lui, je lui propose un cachet ... et je me tais  ::):  




> D'un autre ct, certaines parlent pour ne rien dire.
> Exemple :
> - Chri, tu prfres la robe bleue ou la rouge ?
> - Bah, c'est pareil, tu es magnifique dans les 2
> - Oui mais il faut en choisir une.
> - Hmmm la rouge alors.
> - T'es sr ? Je trouve qu'elle me grossi.
> - Mais non, elle est trs bien la rouge.
> - Oui mais en mme temps la bleue je la mets pas souvent, j'aimerai bien la mettre un peu.
> ...



 ::mouarf::  Je suis morte de rire devant mon ordi  ::lol::  
C'est trop marrant mais tellement vrai! 
J'avoue ca m'est dj arrive
Edit : Et puis y'a que dans les yeux de son chri qu'on se trouve  peu prs belle  :;):

----------


## BiM

J'avoue que c'est vrai, mais on vous montre avec amour que a vous concerne aussi ^^

----------


## Satch

> J'avoue que c'est vrai, mais on vous montre avec amour que a vous concerne aussi ^^


Ca nous concerne tellement que vous vous foutez de notre rponse.

J'ai russi il y a peu  faire mettre  ma femme une paire de bas qu'elle ne voulait pas mettre.
Ca s'est pass exactement comme a, et puis  la fin : "Bon, tu m'as demand, je t'ai rpondu, alors maintenant tu mets ceux l".
Ca fait du bien de temps en temps  :;):

----------


## spirit_epock

Moi je rpond prends une robe viollette mais je te prfre dans la blanche histoire de l'enquiquine. ::lol::  

Par contre nous quand on demande un choix c'est dbrouille toi ou met pas a et puis au final on a fait tout la garde robe.

----------


## Satch

> Par contre nous quand on demande un choix c'est dbrouille toi ou met pas a et puis au final on a fait tout la garde robe.


 ::bravo::  

Comme quoi, les clichs sont souvent vrais.

----------


## nebule

> Par contre nous quand on demande un choix c'est dbrouille toi ou met pas a et puis au final on a fait tout la garde robe.


Ca c'est pas vrai! 
Au contraire, c'est toujours super simple de vous aider, car le 1er truc vous plait toujours  ::roll::

----------


## doudoustephane

ca, c'est clair qu'on est moins difficile que vous mesdames...

----------


## nebule

> ca, c'est clair qu'on est moins difficile que vous mesdames...


Non, c'est juste que vous avez 3 fois moins de fringue  :;):

----------


## Satch

> Ca c'est pas vrai! 
> Au contraire, c'est toujours super simple de vous aider, car le 1er truc vous plait toujours


Oui mais si c'est nous qui essayons quelque chose et qu'on vient vous voir tout fier en se pensant irrsistible avec ces vtements, y a souvent quelque chose qui cloche : La couleurs des pois des chaussettes qui va pas avec le bouton de la chemise, le pull qui est trop grand, etc.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Non, c'est juste que vous avez 3 fois moins de fringue


aussi, d'ou le dicton qu'il y a chez mes parents :



> Un homme riche est un homme qui parvient a gagne plus que ce que se femme depense...


 ::lol::  mesdames...

----------


## Oluha

> D'un autre ct, certaines parlent pour ne rien dire.
> Exemple :
> - Chri, tu prfres la robe bleue ou la rouge ?
> - Bah, c'est pareil, tu es magnifique dans les 2
> - Oui mais il faut en choisir une.
> - Hmmm la rouge alors.
> - T'es sr ? Je trouve qu'elle me grossi.
> - Mais non, elle est trs bien la rouge.
> - Oui mais en mme temps la bleue je la mets pas souvent, j'aimerai bien la mettre un peu.
> - Bon ben met la bleue alors ( )


Genre de conversation que j'aurai jamais avec un mec. J'ai pas besoin de leur avis question vestimentaire  ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Genre de conversation que j'aurai jamais avec un mec. J'ai pas besoin de leur avis question vestimentaire


tu ne veux jamais avoir l'avis de ton copain pour savoir ce qu'il prefere???

----------


## nebule

> Oui mais si c'est nous qui essayons quelque chose et qu'on vient vous voir tout fier en se pensant irrsistible avec ces vtements, y a souvent quelque chose qui cloche : La couleurs des pois des chaussettes qui va pas avec le bouton de la chemise, le pull qui est trop grand, etc.


Bah c'est clair, un costard et les chaussettes blanches de tennis!!! Y'a de quoi hurler  :8O:  
C'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai "appris"  mon chri! Maintenant ila compris . Chausette = couleur du pantalon (bleus fonces, noires, ..)

Edit : 



> tu ne veux jamais avoir l'avis de ton copain pour savoir ce qu'il prefere???


Moi j'aime bien en tout cas, savoir si je lui plais ou pas! Son avis est important!

----------


## doudoustephane

> Bah c'est clair, un costard et les chaussettes blanches de tennis!!! Y'a de quoi hurler  
> C'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai "appris"  mon chri! Maintenant ila compris . Chausette = couleur du pantalon (bleus fonces, noires, ..)


toutes pareille...




> Moi j'aime bien en tout cas, savoir si je lui plais ou pas! Son avis est important!


donc tu vois bien que tu lui demandes son avis et que tu peux avoir une conversation comme celle decrite plus haut... :;):

----------


## spirit_epock

> *Satch* a crit :
> Oui mais si c'est nous qui essayons quelque chose et qu'on vient vous voir tout fier en se pensant irrsistible avec ces vtements, y a souvent quelque chose qui cloche : La couleurs des pois des chaussettes qui va pas avec le bouton de la chemise, le pull qui est trop grand, etc


+bcp

T'achte qq chose qui te plait et bam t'as le droit  une remarque  2 balles.




> *nebule* a crit :
> C'est un des premiers trucs que j'ai "appris"  mon chri! Maintenant ila compris . Chausette = couleur du pantalon (bleus fonces, noires, ..)


Puis quand on fait linge, il faut trier par couleur suivant vos recommendations ::aie::  

Moi je m'ai tout puis je me tire o boulot ::mouarf::  

Un viel adage dit la femme a le don de rendre quelque chose de simple en un systme complexe.

C'est pour a qu'on vs adore ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Un viel adage dit la femme a le don de rendre quelque chose de simple en un systme complexe.


entierement vrai... tres souvent comme ca...
+10000

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Un viel adage dit la femme a le don de rendre quelque chose de simple en un systme complexe.


+ la coupe du monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

C'est parce que vous tes simples et que nous sommes compliques qu'on se bat et donc qu'on ne s'ennuie pas.

Tiens, ca me fait penser  une charte sur la simplicit de l'homme ou un truc comme a.

----------


## nebule

> donc tu vois bien que tu lui demandes son avis et que tu peux avoir une conversation comme celle decrite plus haut...


Ha j'ai pas dis le contraire!! Justement je suis bien dans ce style la!  ::roll::  


spirit_epock, amuse toi  mlanger le blanc et les couleurs ... tu vas bien rire (nb mon pre a toujours pas compris le truc ... rsultat, un truc noir dans la machine de blanc et tout devient gris / rose!!! C'est gnial  :8O:  )

----------


## BiM

Ce n'est pas nebule mais Oluha qui ne veut pas de l'avis de son copain  :;): 

Ensuite, pour les lessives c'est de moins en moins vrai. Les vtements sont prlavs de sorte  dteindre un minimum. Quand on a un doute sur un habit, on va dans la salle de bain on fait couler un peu d'eau trs chaude sur l'habit en question (sans oublier de fermer le lavabo) et on regarde la couleur de l'eau !!!

C'est quand mme pas bien compliqu !

Pour l'association des couleurs par les hommes, je dirais que ca vient plutt de leur daltonisme de naissance ou qui vient avec l'ge... Et n'allez pas me dire le contraire !

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ce n'est pas nebule mais Oluha qui ne veut pas de l'avis de son copain


vraiment desole nebule, j'ai confondu...comment me faire pardonne...??   ::pleure::   ::calin::   ::lol::

----------


## Eowyn

> Pour l'association des couleurs par les hommes, je dirais que ca vient plutt de leur daltonisme de naissance ou qui vient avec l'ge... Et n'allez pas me dire le contraire !


Moi je crois surtout qu'ils n'en n'ont rien, mais alors strictement rien  secouer !!!

Encore que... les derniers interim que j'ai vu passer dans nos bureaux ressemblaient  des gravures de mode... des comment on dit, des victimes de la mode ? 
les gars passaient plus de temps que certaines ptasses chres z' nos coeurs devant leur glace, chez l'esthticienne,  faire les boutiques et  tenir des thories sur les looks indispensables de la saison en cours et celle  venir. 
Je sais plus quel est le titre consacr pour ce genre de gars (c'est pas seulement 'gay') mais moi je dis que je prfre que mon homme se plante dans la couleur de ses chaussettes (ce qu'il ne fait plus, j'ai vir les tennis  ::lol::  ) qu'il ne me traine dans les boutiques... 
moi j'aime les hommes virils !

----------


## spirit_epock

> *Eowyn* a crit :
> Je sais plus quel est le titre consacr pour ce genre de gars


Pr ta culture c'est mtrosexuel.

Et pr le linge je fais du tri entre ce qui peut dteindre et ce qui ne l'est pas.
Ce qui dteint je le fais moi-mme  la main. La classe

Mais a ne dteint plus bcp.

doudouallemand pr t'excuser, tu cours 5 fois autour du forum  cloche pied. ::lefou::  

H Melles ,Mmes , il est o mon caf??

----------


## ultracoxy

Mon homme lui a tout appris tout seul question vestimentaire, sauf  faire la lessive puisqu'il vit encore chez sa maman qui la fait pour lui.

Par contre, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les hommes s'tonne qu'on reste les enquiquiner avec nos fringues.

Scnario :
La femme : "Je met cette tenue l ou l'autre ?"
Le mec, qui ne se tourne mme pas pour regarder : "Celle l est trs bien.", dit-il sans conviction.
La femme : "Tu n'as mme pas regard !", mcontente (et c'est bien normal)
L'homme, se retournant : "Mais si, celle l est trs bien", avec toujours autant de conviction !

Comment ne pas vous enquiquiner alors que vous chercher ! 

Perso, quand je demande  mon homme son avis, je l'embte jusqu' ce que je l'ai (car j'aime bien avoir son avis) et puis je finis par choisir selon ma propre ide (car ce qui lui plait  lui ne me convient pas toujours) !

----------


## ultracoxy

> H Melles ,Mmes , il est o mon caf??


L tu as le caf, ici, le filtre, l, la cafetire, deux petites mimines et un seul bouton  appuyer : ca devrait tre dans tes cordes...

----------


## Eowyn

> Pr ta culture c'est mtrosexuel.
> 
> 
> H Melles ,Mmes , il est o mon caf??


merci !!!
ben j'aime pas les mtrosexuel...

Quant  ton caf, dj il fait bcp trop chaud pour encore en rajouter et ensuite, si t'as vraiment envie d'un caf, appelle la secrtaire.... ou ton stagiaire ( ::aie::  ) et pour moi ce sera un eau minrale, merci.

----------


## doudoustephane

> doudouallemand pr t'excuser, tu cours 5 fois autour du forum  cloche pied.


ca se passe dans la piece jointe!!! par contre, pas cloche pied, sinon, il m'en manquera un a l'arrivee!!! ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Perso, quand je demande  mon homme son avis, je l'embte jusqu' ce que je l'ai (car j'aime bien avoir son avis) et puis je finis par choisir selon ma propre ide (car ce qui lui plait  lui ne me convient pas toujours) !


ca, c'est le truc dont j'ai horreur. quelqu'un arrive(homme ou femme), te demande ton avis sur quoi choisir ou comment faire parce qu'il n'y connait rien... tu lui donnes et il t'envoie bouler ou n'en a rien a foutre... ::evilred::   ::furax::   ::furax::  il a qu'a pas demande dans ce cas la bordel...

----------


## BiM

Moi je demande son avis pour m'orienter vers ce qui lui plat et au final je choisis en tenant compte de son avis mme si je n'ai pas pris ce qui lui plaisait le plus. J'essaye de trouver le juste milieu  ::):

----------


## ultracoxy

> Moi je demande mon avis pour m'orienter vers ce qui lui plat et au final je choisis en tenant compte de son avis mme si je n'ai pas pris ce qui lui plaisait le plus. J'essaye de trouver le juste milieu



C'est ce que j'essaies de faire mais j'y arrive pas toujours !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Bon ya des jours on est due de la rponse...

Il faut savoir qu'on passe notre temps  vous tester (sans s'en rendre compte).

----------


## doudoustephane

> Il faut savoir qu'on passe notre temps  vous tester (sans s'en rendre compte).


oui, ca aussi c'est bien vrai, la mienne n'arrete pas de faire ca et parfois ca m'enerve beaucoup...

----------


## nebule

> Bon ya des jours on est due de la rponse...


Oui comme quand on s'habille bien, on se fait belle et  peine un compliment!
Par contre,  l'inverse, des fous on a le droit  un "T'es toute belle aujourd'hui ..." suivi d'un "Mais oui comme les autres jours" (pour rigoler bien sur  :;):  )

La ca fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Satch

> Scnario :
> La femme : "Je met cette tenue l ou l'autre ?"
> Le mec, qui ne se tourne mme pas pour regarder : "Celle l est trs bien.", dit-il sans conviction.
> 
> (...)
> 
>  et puis je finis par choisir selon ma propre ide (car ce qui lui plait  lui ne me convient pas toujours) !


Et a t'tonne qu'on ne se retourne mme plus, sachant trs bien que la que la rponse  la question que vous posez ne servira  rien dans votre choix ?

Mettez votre ****** de tenue, et aprs seulement on vous regardera. On a autre chose  faire que de parler pour ne rien dire pendant que vous vous habillez :p

----------


## Oluha

> tu ne veux jamais avoir l'avis de ton copain pour savoir ce qu'il prefere???


Ben franchement, ca m'est compltement gal. Je vais pas me priver de mettre tel ou tel truc sous pretexte qu'il aime pas. Surtout que dans l'autre sens c'est rarement le cas aussi.

----------


## bilb0t

Y a aussi le pantallon  230 qui fait un gros cul...

Elle:- Il me fait pas un gros cul ce pantallon ?
Lui: (quand mme et en plus il est  230...) - Non !!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> Oui comme quand on s'habille bien, on se fait belle et  peine un compliment!


tu te fais belle pour avoir des compliments ??  ::?:  

Faut se faire plaisir  soi d'abord !! Et on attend pas des compliments comme a, c'est nul.  ::roll::   ::roll::  

D'ailleurs tu dis que des fois tu n'as pas de compliment, mais tu dis  ton mec qu'il est beau tout les matins ?  ::aie::  

Et quand vous dites que vous nous avez appris  bien nous habiller, c'est pour tre beau  vos yeux, bandes d'gostes !!

----------


## BiM

> tu te fais belle pour avoir des compliments ??  
> 
> Faut se faire plaisir  soi d'abord !! Et on attend pas des compliments comme a, c'est nul.   
> 
> D'ailleurs tu dis que des fois tu n'as pas de compliment, mais tu dis  ton mec qu'il est beau tout les matins ?  
> 
> Et quand vous dites que vous nous avez appris  bien nous habiller, c'est pour tre beau  vos yeux, bandes d'gostes !!



Perso je dis souvent  mon chri qu'il est bien habill, qu'il est beau, que c'est bien qu'il ai (enfin) fait un effort pour se raser... Et moi, j'en reois jamais, mais vraiment jamais ! (sauf quand il faut me consoler)

----------


## Satch

> Et moi, j'en reois jamais, mais vraiment jamais ! (sauf quand il faut me consoler)


forcment :



> Il faut savoir qu'on passe notre temps  vous tester (sans s'en rendre compte).


Aprs on s'tonne.

Ya des efforts  faire des 2 cts, et pas que d'un seul.

----------


## BiM

Je ne vois pas le rapport...

----------


## Satch

> Je ne vois pas le rapport...


Le rapport c'est qu'on n'a pas forcment envie de dire spontanment que vous tes belles quand vous nous forcez plus ou moins  vous le dire sans arrt.

Donc d'un ct, il faudrait qu'on vous le dise sincrement spontanment de temps en temps, mais d'un autre, acceptez un peu qu'on se contrefout parfois royalement de la tenue que vous mettez.

PS : Je parle des personnes qui vivent ce genre de situation, qui bien qu'tant assez nombreuses ne sont pas une gnralit, je le sais. Donc vitez de venir, comme d'habitude, me mettre votre banderole anti-gnralisation sous le nez, car je la sens venir...

----------


## BiM

Ca va pas vous trou... le c... de nous dire qu'on est belle une fois par semaine !!!!

----------


## Satch

> Ca va pas vous trou... le c... de nous dire qu'on est belle une fois par semaine !!!!


Et vous a va pas vous le trouer d'accepter que de temps en temps, on n'ait pas envie de vous dire si telle ou telle tenue est mieux ?

Quand je parle d'efforts des 2 cts...

----------


## BiM

Si vous le disiez spontanment, on en serait pas en train de vous harceler  ::D:

----------


## Satch

> Si vous le disiez spontanment, on en serait pas en train de vous harceler



et inversement  :;):

----------


## BiM

Sachant que je ne le vois que toutes les 2-3 semaines, je suis loin de le harceler  ::):  Et pourtant... Je ne reois pas plus de compliment.

----------


## nebule

> Sachant que je ne le vois que toutes les 2-3 semaines, je suis loin de le harceler  Et pourtant... Je ne reois pas plus de compliment.


+1, perso j'attend encore plus d'attention vu qu'on se voit pas souvent!  :;):

----------


## Satch

Et eux, qu'attendent-ils ?

Ha oui c'est vrai, on s'en fout...

----------


## BiM

> Perso je dis souvent  mon chri qu'il est bien habill, qu'il est beau, que c'est bien qu'il ai (enfin) fait un effort pour se raser... Et moi, j'en reois jamais, mais vraiment jamais ! (sauf quand il faut me consoler)


Ils n'attendent rien ou alors ils ne l'expriment pas  :;):

----------


## Jahprend

Arreter de perler de tel ou tel cas, chaque homme et chaque femme est diffrente, c'est quoi ces gnralits...... :8O:

----------


## BiM

C'est aussi pour a qu'on a prciser plusieurs fois qu'il y a des exceptions... On prend juste le cas le plus gnral  ::P: 

Vous avez vu comment on s'est gar de la conversation ?? lol

----------


## Satch

> Arreter de perler de tel ou tel cas, chaque homme et chaque femme est diffrente, c'est quoi ces gnralits......






> PS : Je parle des personnes qui vivent ce genre de situation, qui bien qu'tant assez nombreuses ne sont pas une gnralit, je le sais. Donc vitez de venir, comme d'habitude, me mettre votre banderole anti-gnralisation sous le nez, car je la sens venir...

----------


## Oluha

Je prfre les compliments rares mais sincres que des faux compliments tous les jours pour la forme.
C'est vrai que j'aimerai bien qu'on m'en fasse plus souvent car c'est super rare qu'on m'en fasse mais ca fait tellement plaisir quand ca arrive  ::oops::

----------


## Jahprend

J'avais pas vu... ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## BizuR

Avec ma copine, c'est chacun pour soi, sauf cas exceptionnel (soires, etc.)
Pour les compliments :

EXEMPLE 1 :


```

```

EXEMPLE 2 :


```

```

Donc en rsum, dans quel sens on attend les compliments ?!?  :;): 

PS : Pour les chaussettes, je vais en surprendre plus d'une, mais on s'arrange, en rgle gnrale pour mettre des chaussettes aux couleurs du pantalon, peut tre, mais plus souvent il faut les mettre aux couleurs de la chemise (principe du rappel !!!), au mme titre qu'il est prconis de mettre, pour vous, un sac  main au couleur de vos chaussures il me semble  ::roll::  ... enfin moi jdis ca, mais jdis rien hein  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

Ah ben toi t'es tomb sur la chieuse du moment  :;):

----------


## BizuR

> Ah ben toi t'es tomb sur la chieuse du moment


C'est malheureusement peut etre pour cela que je l'aime  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> C'est malheureusement peut etre pour cela que je l'aime


J'ai remarqu que c'est souvent comme a lol. Comme je disais plus tt, on reste ensemble parce que justement on ne s'ennuie pas !

----------


## yiannis

tant que les femmes sont chieuses, on les aime. C'est a partir du moment ou elles sont chiantes que on ne les aime plus  :;):

----------


## Satch

> tant que les femmes sont chieuses, on les aime. C'est a partir du moment ou elles sont chiantes que on ne les aime plus


C'est superbement dit !!

----------


## BiM

> tant que les femmes sont chieuses, on les aime. C'est a partir du moment ou elles sont chiantes que on ne les aime plus


Trs bonne dfinition  :;):

----------


## yiannis

> C'est superbement dit !!





> Trs bonne dfinition


merci, merci, mais ce n'est que par experience personnelle que je dis ca. Nous les aimons chieuses, sales mioches pour nous sortir de la torpeur qu'est un couple. Les chieuses sont petillantes, surprenantes et rigolotes, elles nous font du bien a contrario des chiantes qui nous les g.....  ::aie::  
Apres chacun met sa limite perso entre chieuse et chiante.

----------


## Jahprend

::ave::   ::ave::   ::ave::   Tu bosses pour Meetic toi non? :;):

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> Bah moi je dirai que je dteste pas (j'ai mme pris foot en sport au Bac  ... un match de filles c'tait comique! Les bac S contre les bac L ... ca donnait  ) mais bon, ils finissent pas tre saoulant d'en parler tout le temps, partout ...
> 
> Donc c'est peut etre  cause de a qu'on (femme et homme d'ailleur) en a mare...


Moi j'ai du me battre au collge contre "t'es un mec donc tu vas en option "foot"!

Et bein je n'en ai fait qu' ma tte et je n'ai pas t dans l'option o le collge m'avait inscrit de force!

Si c'est pas un strotype garons / filles a!

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> En mme temps, si on le dis, on se fait rler dessus parce qu'on veut pas vous couter. Si on ne dit rien, c'est justement qu'on essaye d'couter ce que vous avez  dire alors qu'on aimerait un peu de calme.
> 
> D'un autre ct, certaines parlent pour ne rien dire.
> Exemple :
> - Chri, tu prfres la robe bleue ou la rouge ?
> - Bah, c'est pareil, tu es magnifique dans les 2
> - Oui mais il faut en choisir une.
> - Hmmm la rouge alors.
> - T'es sr ? Je trouve qu'elle me grossi.
> ...


*
C'est trop VRAI!*

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> Moi je demande mon avis


TROP FORTE!

----------


## BiM

Oups.... Je crois que j'ai fait une faute de frappe... Pourtant le M est  l'oppos du S, enfin ! Vous avez tous compris, c'est le principal =o)

----------


## Satch

> Oups.... Je crois que j'ai fait une faute de frappe... Pourtant le M est  l'oppos du S, enfin ! Vous avez tous compris, c'est le principal =o)


On a surtout not le lapsus qui ne doit pas tre annodin  :;):

----------


## bilb0t

> C'est vrai que j'aimerai bien qu'on m'en fasse plus souvent car c'est super rare qu'on m'en fasse mais ca fait tellement plaisir quand ca arrive


T'es super mignone aujourd'hui...




> Je prfre les compliments rares mais sincres que des faux compliments tous les jours pour la forme.


Heu... Mais je le pense !!! J'ai vu ton avatar  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ca fait 4 pages que je me bidone... On devrais ouvrir un nouveau thread : "Vos anecdoctes de couples", ca serai trop fendard !

Moi aussi je vis ce que ces messieurs vivent avec leurs conjointes... Et moi aussi je "souffre" des fois !

Par exemple, ma chrie emmenage chez moi en ce moment :

- (elle au tlphone) Chrie, j'ai amener ma commode chez toi
- Ah oui, t'as trouv de la place ?
- Ben ouai, j'ai vir ton vieux meuble
- (SIC)

Autre exemple :

- (elle) Cherie, je suis malade, je peux rien faire
- Laisse, je m'occupe de faire le din
(une fois le din fait)
- Enfin, tu savais que j'etais malade et toi tu me fait ca !!!
- (SIC)

On a tous (mes frres masculins) vecu ca !  ::aie::  

Elle est aussi chiante que je l'aime... C'est dire comme je l'aime !  ::D:

----------


## nebule

> Elle est aussi chiante que je l'aime... C'est dire comme je l'aime !


Il parait que je suis chiante aussi!
Ma famille me disait toujours en blaguant quand j'tais "jeune" (je le suis encore  :;):  ) que je trouverai personne et bien bingo depuis 4 ans j'ai mon chri et on se fait une petite maison ...
Alors je pense qu'il doit me trouver chiante mais "chiante normale", comme une fille quoi  ::):  

ps: j'assume et je reconnais pleinement que je suis chiante mais lui il l'est aussi parfois  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> ps: j'assume et je reconnais pleinement que je suis chiante mais lui il l'est aussi parfois


Mais non mais non  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Voil, maintenant vous savez pourquoi il y a si peu de filles dans cette filire  :;):

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Voil, maintenant vous savez pourquoi il y a si peu de filles dans cette filire


Ouais. C'est parce qu'elles n'aiment pas la logique  :;):

----------


## BiM

No comment...

[EDIT]
Je me cite parce que j'ai raison  ::lol::  :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...56#post1113756
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...32#post1113932
[/EDIT]

----------


## BiM

Woua, j'ai eu le droit  un compliment de mon chri aujourd'hui, trop fort !!!

----------


## doudoustephane

a quelle sujet ?
sur ton habillement?

----------


## BiM

> a quelle sujet ?
> sur ton habillement?


Non ma coiffure lol

----------


## Oluha

les compliments j'y ai le droit quasi tous les jours mais j'ai pas de chri  ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> les compliments j'y ai le droit quasi tous les jours mais j'ai pas de chri


si tu veux, on peux se devouer pour faire ton cheri... ::aie::  
je suis sur qu'il y aura quelque volontaire courageux malgre la defaite de la France...

----------


## granquet

> les compliments j'y ai le droit quasi tous les jours mais j'ai pas de chri



a mon avis c'est parce qu'ils savent que tu n'en as pas que tu as des compliments  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

les pervers !  ::mrgreen::  

ouaahh, t'est bien coiff sur ton avatar  ::roll::   ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> a mon avis c'est parce qu'ils savent que tu n'en as pas que tu as des compliments   
> 
> les pervers !  
> 
> ouaahh, t'est bien coiff sur ton avatar


Qui te dit que c'est elle sur l'avatar ? Hein ! lol

----------


## loka

elle a plus qu'a mettre sa photo pour qu'on puisse vraiment la complimenter  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> elle a plus qu'a mettre sa photo pour qu'on puisse vraiment la complimenter


Mais c'est peut-tre sa vraie photo aussi... Qui sait ^^  ::P:

----------


## Maxoo

> Mais c'est peut-tre sa vraie photo aussi... Qui sait ^^


ca fait pleins de fois qu'on dit que c'est pas sa photo ... tu pourrais suivre, je croyais que les filles savaient faire plusieurs choses en mme temps ...  ::aie::   ::aie::  

pff ...  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Pas dans ce sujet en tout cas apparement. Et plein de choses ne veut pas dire tout  ::):

----------


## nebule

> ca fait pleins de fois qu'on dit que c'est pas sa photo ... tu pourrais suivre, je croyais que les filles savaient faire plusieurs choses en mme temps ...   
> 
> pff ...



Savoir faire plein de chose pkoi pas mais avoir de la mmoire c'est autre chose  ::roll::  
Pour ma part, j'ai une mmoire de poisson rouge alors c'est pour dire  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Vous vous trouvez toujours des excuses ... c'est y pas mignon  :;):

----------


## BiM

Non, on a simplement raison parce qu'on est logique nous !

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

La femme est intuitive, pas logique.
(Ah, que j'aimerais avoir a de fminin)

----------


## BiM

> La femme est intuitive, pas logique.
> (Ah, que j'aimerais avoir a de fminin)


N'empche que celles qui sont sur ce forum sont logiques puisqu'elles sont en informatique (et a demande quand mme un minimum de logique).

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

> N'empche que celles qui sont sur ce forum sont logiques puisqu'elles sont en informatique (et a demande quand mme un minimum de logique).


C'est peut-tre pour a qu'il y en a peu dans le domaine, on a notre rponse.

----------


## Maxoo

> N'empche que celles qui sont sur ce forum sont logiques puisqu'elles sont en informatique (et a demande quand mme un minimum de logique).


Bah on sait pas, vous tes peut etre super nulle, et vous le dites pas ...  ::aie::   ::aie::  

 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   Bon allez, faut enterrer ce topic ...

----------


## BiM

Il faut quand mme que vous avouiez un truc... Il y a peut-tre peu de filles en informatique, mais le peu qu'il y a sont comptentes.

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

Il y a peu de filles en informatique ... sauf dans la section secrtariat  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

D'un cot toutes celles qui sont pas comptentes, elle sont plus en informatique.
Alors voila, le calcul est vite fait !!

Avec le mme raisonnement, tout les mecs qui sont en info sont comptent, donc plus de mec sont comptent que les filles en infos.

----------


## BiM

> Il y a peu de filles en informatique ... sauf dans la section secrtariat


Mme pas cap' de mettre une minijupe toi d'abord !

----------


## BiM

> D'un cot toutes celles qui sont pas comptentes, elle sont plus en informatique.
> Alors voila, le calcul est vite fait !!
> 
> Avec le mme raisonnement, tout les mecs qui sont en info sont comptent, donc plus de mec sont comptent que les filles en infos.


Non, dj dans les FAC et coles, les moins bonnes restent ou du moins leurs notes... Et ce sont toujours les ttes de liste.

----------


## Maxoo

je t'aime bien Bim, tu viens juste d'affirmer que les filles sont toujours en tete de liste dans les FAQ et cole d'informatique ...

c'est bien de voir grand ...

----------


## BiM

> je t'aime bien Bim, tu viens juste d'affirmer que les filles sont toujours en tete de liste dans les FAQ et cole d'informatique ...
> 
> c'est bien de voir grand ...


Toujours ? non. Mais souvent oui  ::): 

Et puis on ne dit pas FAQ mais FAC (comme facult).

En plus, elles sont meilleures en orthographe  :;):  et tapent plus vite au clavier (ne perdent donc pas de temps).

Mais un jour, peut-tre, j'accepterais de voir quelques qualits chez les hommes... Mais c'est pas pour tout de suite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> Et puis on ne dit pas FAQ mais FAC (comme facult).


habitude du forum ... LOL  :;): 





> En plus, elles sont meilleures en orthographe  et tapent plus vite au clavier (ne perdent donc pas de temps).


ca va les chevilles ? ca vous fait pas trop des poteaux ?

Bon, bah je suis content d'tre mieux payer qu'une fille tiens.

----------


## BiM

> ca va les chevilles ? ca vous fait pas trop des poteaux ?
> 
> Bon, bah je suis content d'tre mieux payer qu'une fille tiens.


Arf, oui ca va plutt lol, c'est gentil de s'inquiter.

Je suis aussi bien paye que l'autre apprenti de ma bote (alors que je devrais l'tre moins, question d'ge) et je suis mieux paye que la plupart (80% environ) de toutes les personnes de ma classe (que des mecs lol).

----------


## Satch

> En plus, elles sont meilleures en orthographe  et tapent plus vite au clavier (ne perdent donc pas de temps).


Forcment, quand on a des aptitudes ines pour tre secrtaire ...  ::aie::

----------


## nebule

> Forcment, quand on a des aptitudes ines pour tre secrtaire ...


Hum je dirai plutot quand on a un gout du travail propre, qu'on en a mare d'crire des rdacs au plume on les tape  l'ordi (avec l'aval des profs bien sur) et ils apprcient pas mal ma foi  :;):  

par contre, heu l'orthographe... Que dire si ce n'est que  JE SUIS TROP NULLE!
Et pourtant, j'ai lu, lu et lu plein de bouquin tant jeune ... Alors qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'il suffit de lire pour etre bon en orthographe  :8O:  
J'ai pas une mmoire visuelle... ca doit tre a  ::roll::

----------


## BiM

> par contre, heu l'orthographe... Que dire si ce n'est que  JE SUIS TROP NULLE!
> Et pourtant, j'ai lu, lu et lu plein de bouquin tant jeune ... Alors qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'il suffit de lire pour etre bon en orthographe  
> J'ai pas une mmoire visuelle... ca doit tre a


De mon ct, je ne lisais jamais quand j'tais petite et finalement j'ai toujours t bonne en orthographe. Comme quoi...

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Alors qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'il suffit de lire pour etre bon en orthographe


Attention il y'a Lire et lire  ::P:

----------


## nebule

> De mon ct, je ne lisais jamais quand j'tais petite et finalement j'ai toujours t bonne en orthographe. Comme quoi...


Ca me rassure  :;):  Enfin actuellement je fais encore plein de ftes  :;):   quand je relis pas ... Aprs j'ai plus de vocabulaire et parfois je sors des mots ... Je vois la tte de mon chri  :8O:   qui fini par un "C'est pas faux" (rfrences  kamelot ... de M6) qui nous fait bien rire  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

> Attention il y'a Lire et lire


[mode je vais m'en prendre plein la tte]
ha, les supporters de foot savent Lire ?
[/mode je vais m'en prendre plein la tte]

PS : Second degr hein...  :;):

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Finalement y'a pas on ne peut pas tre bon en tout...

a me rapelle un jour la standardiste au boulot:
elle disait que l'on ne pouvait pas faire deux choses en mme temps...
J'tais le seul homme de la discussion (:oups: c'est rcurrent...)
Elles semblaient toute d'accord...
J'ai finalement, j'ai rpondu que j'arrivais personellement  faire deux choses en  mme temps!
Lorsque je programmes, quand l'ordi compile je fais autre chose et pourtant je suis en train de faire de la prog....

Bon depuis mon PC est tomb en panne, ils me l'ont remplac par un PIII (au lieu du PII) et je n'ai plus beaucoup de temps pendant une compilation....

----------


## Lung

> et parfois je sors des mots ... Je vois la tte de mon chri   qui fini par un "C'est pas faux" (rfrences  kamelot ... de M6) qui nous fait bien rire


 ::mouarf::  

M'a bien fait rire, cet pisode l.

----------


## BiM

C'est pas faux  ::roll::

----------


## Maxoo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZui9Wn3GQk pour ceux qui connaisse pas  :;): 

J'en ai vu un autre, ou c'est arthur et perceval qui discute et  une phrase de perceval qui contient savoureux comme mot compliqu, Arthur dit : "c'est pas faux". ET la Perceval tout surpris il fait : "sans dconner, vous savez pas ce que ca veut dire savoureux ?" 

LOL ...

----------


## jbrasselet

> Perceval : "le travers de porc a vaut pas les cotelettes, c'est plus savoureux" 
> Arthur : "c'est pas faux" 
> Perceval : "sans blague, vous savez pas ce que a veut dire savoureux?"
> Arthur: "bien sur que si !" 
> Perceval: "alors c'est cotelette que vous savez pas ?"


 une cotelette prs  ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> une cotelette prs


+1
 ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> +1


-1

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

[HS]
Savez vous si le coffret numero 3 de Kaamelot est sorti ?
[/HS]

----------


## Eowyn

[HS]
non, c'est la saison 2 qui vient de sortir
[/HS]

c'tait pas une catapulte ???

----------


## Arnaud F.

Vive le HS ...

----------


## spirit_epock

Par cette chaleur, gente fminine vous devez tre habille plus lgrement.
Qu'en pense vos collgues males, ils bavent?

----------


## ultracoxy

> Par cette chaleur, gente fminine vous devez tre habillez plus lgrement.
> Qu'en pense vos collgues males, ils bavent?



Non, ils suent !  ::lol::

----------


## Le Pharaon

J'ai un split trs pratique (que je mets  18) pour les filles qui s'habillent lger.  ::mouarf::  

  Le bureau c'est pas la plage .

----------


## doudoustephane

> Par cette chaleur, gente fminine vous devez tre habille plus lgrement.
> Qu'en pense vos collgues males, ils bavent?


ouai, bah moi je suis en angleterre et y'a que ca..., meme quand il ne fait pas tres chaud  ::?:  (et je vous passe les details....)

----------


## spirit_epock

C'est pas un film " moi les petites anglaises"!

----------


## anitshka

> Par cette chaleur, gente fminine vous devez tre habille plus lgrement.
> Qu'en pense vos collgues males, ils bavent?


Et non les serveurs ont besoin de vent frais donc je suis en pull ! ::mouarf::

----------


## nebule

> Et non les serveurs ont besoin de vent frais donc je suis en pull !



+1, foutue clim qui me souffle dessus ... je me dcouvre pas trop rassure toi  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

et aprs vivve les bronchites et autres angines dues  l'aternance clim intrieure / canicule extrieure

----------


## nebule

> et aprs vivve les bronchites et autres angines dues  l'aternance clim intrieure / canicule extrieure


je rajouterai mal au crane et nez qui coule  :;):  
Mais bon, j'ai russi  faire en sorte que la clim soit pas trop forte (sinon c'est dbile) et jusque la personne n'a os rebaisser la temprature de la clim qui est au dessus de moi  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> je rajouterai mal au crane et nez qui coule


j'en ai fait l'exprience pas plus tard que hier soir...

----------


## BiM

> et aprs vivve les bronchites et autres angines dues  l'aternance clim intrieure / canicule extrieure


Tu prfres ca ou fondre ? Perso, on a pas de clim et on espre pas en avoir... Mais qu'est ce qu'on aimerait ca...

----------


## shadowmoon

en fait, souvent les clims sont mal rgles et il y a un trs grand cart de tempature entre l'intrieur refroidi et l'extrieur surchauff causes de pas mal de (petits) problmes de sant. 

En rsum, une clim bien utilise c'est le bonheur, sinon bonjour les dgats.


(on vient de faire un beau HS la non ?  ::roll::   ::mouarf::  )

----------


## BiM

Ben perso je prfrerais quand mme avoir une clim parce que de toute facon, dans mon bus, la clim est a fond ce qui fait qu'on  quand mme un grand risque de tomber malade...  ::?:

----------


## nebule

> en fait, souvent les clims sont mal rgles et il y a un trs grand cart de tempature entre l'intrieur refroidi et l'extrieur surchauff causes de pas mal de (petits) problmes de sant. 
> 
> En rsum, une clim bien utilise c'est le bonheur, sinon bonjour les dgats.
> 
> 
> (on vient de faire un beau HS la non ?   )



+1 c'est trs bien dis. Normalement il ne faut pas dpasser les 4 de diffrence entre ext et int !

----------


## loka

+1

ds qu'il fait un peu chaud, l o je suis en stage, ils mettent la clim  fond... c'est assez chiant.
Ce matin j'ai fais la remarque qu'on pourrait l'eteindre car il fait bon dehors, y en a un qui m'a repondu mechamment (le seul gars que j'aime pas dans la boite  ::P: ) que son thermometre lui avait annonc 26C ce matin (mon dieu !) et que donc il voulait laisser la clim... heureusement les autres sont plus intelligent et ont eteind la clim  ::mrgreen::  (je sens que je vais finir par avoir un ennemi  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Poilou

> +1
> 
> ds qu'il fait un peu chaud, l o je suis en stage, ils mettent la clim  fond... c'est assez chiant.
> Ce matin j'ai fais la remarque qu'on pourrait l'eteindre car il fait bon dehors, y en a un qui m'a repondu mechamment (le seul gars que j'aime pas dans la boite ) que son thermometre lui avait annonc 26C ce matin (mon dieu !) et que donc il voulait laisser la clim... heureusement les autres sont plus intelligent et ont eteind la clim  (je sens que je vais finir par avoir un ennemi  )


Erf 26...faut pas qu'il vienne dans par ici ton 'collgue' car 26 c'est la temprature dedans...dehors il fait autour de 30... ^^

----------


## BiM

Nous il fait 35 dehors, et pareil dedans, sauf que dehors, tu as une impression de fraicheur grce au vent hyper faible qui souffle...

----------


## Arnaud F.

S'il rale avec 26 dj c'est qu'il est pas normal  ::(: 

Chez nous y  presque 37  ::?:

----------


## nebule

> Nous il fait 35 dehors, et pareil dedans, sauf que dehors, tu as une impression de fraicheur grce au vent hyper faible qui souffle...


Ha tu me bats, l'an dernier dans une autre boite j'avais pas la clim et on atteint "que" les 34.

Cette anne je sais pas trop mais aprs 1 h assise  mon bureau je commence  avoir froid au pied et je sens que dans 1 ou 2h j'aurai froid aux mains!  ::?:

----------


## Mattetfamilly

> Et non les serveurs ont besoin de vent frais donc je suis en pull !



Pareil
Dans le labo, la clim est  21C...
Etbien c'est radicale vers 10h45 / 11h00 je met le pull et si je sors dans l'heure qui suit j'ai le droit aux colibets des collgues en chemisette!!!





> et aprs vivve les bronchites et autres angines dues  l'aternance clim intrieure / canicule extrieure


Et oui fort heureusement la pice voisine est climatise  25 C...
Mais ces jours ci lorsque je passe de cette pice  25C au local de stockage,  plus de 30C j'ai un rflexe physiologique qui me bloque la cage thoracique et la respiration un bon coup... a me fait bizarre  chaque fois...




> en fait, souvent les clims sont mal rgles et il y a un trs grand cart de tempature entre l'intrieur refroidi et l'extrieur surchauff causes de pas mal de (petits) problmes de sant. 
> En rsum, une clim bien utilise c'est le bonheur, sinon bonjour les dgats.
> (on vient de faire un beau HS la non ?   )


En fait ce n'est pas mon cas... La clim a intrt  tre bien rgl: elle n'est pas l pour le confort du personnel, mais pour la bonne fabrication de nos appareils: ces appareils doivent tre rgls une temprature de rfrence que nous avons choisis proche de celle des autres laboratoire pour limiter les problmes lis aux intercomparaisons ou bien pour faire face  certaines rclamations de nos clients....
Matetfamilly

----------

